# WORDLE... word game to get the brain juices working.



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Boys* and *Girls*,

Just come across this word based "Game" on the WEB called *WORDLE* after listening to some positive feed-back on talk back radio (*3AW* in *VIC, Australia*)… 
If you've come across it you'll know what I'm on about and if you haven't it may get your grey matter active during glue ups or contemplating the identification of another unknown species request… you may even find it *"addictive"*... better than sniffing glue.

The object is to "deduce" the valid 5 letter word in 6 attempts…. A new word is presented each day and when/if you solve it… *ya just gotta wait for tomoro*. 
Absolutely no clues given to start with, so you pick any (and I mean any) word at random to get started… If you've played it a few times, you can be semi-assured it won't be a previous days' word.

For each letter entered, you get *yellow* for a right letter in the wrong spot and a *green* letter for it being in the right spot. *Grey* is a wrong letter…
Duplicate letter are permitted, eg *g*or*g*e, however, *"un-dictionaried"* words will not be accepted, so you can't just enter letters at random adding to the ° of difficulty.

The URL is, 
https://www.powerlanguage.co.uk/wordle/

My attempt yesterday… first exposure… (no spoiler as new word today)

My first guess was *"WANTS"*… the colours then gave me a start… 2 right in the wrong place.








(warning, you could get 5 greys to start with but at least you then know 5 letters not used).

Final result,









My test word for today was *"BATHE"*… I won't spoiler with the returned colourisation. Don't know what happens when you miss in 6 as I just managed to sneak in today,








... though I believe it tough for this days word.

Good luck and enjoy if you take up the challenge…

BTW. If you ever played the video game "Fallout", you may have a head start.

*PS.* The clock has tipped over revealing a new puzzle so I can display my second set of attempts at this puzzle









*PPS.* One thing I do ask is that if you happen to give it a try and feel elated in your achievement, please don't "brag/publish" the solution/word in a comment till the *next day* as there's always someone out there that will reverse engineer and find your *stupid starting guess word*.

*Late amendment thanks to MikeB-UK*... *next 2 days* as the roll over is *midnight your time zone*.

*PPPS*. The URL keeps track of your stats, so if you are sheepish about *big brother* knowing about your activities, don't click on the above link (or enter the site).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Late amendment included in one of the comments below, however, included here for those that don't read all comments:

Two links for those that can't get enough of these puzzles and/or have mastered the higher difficulty level.


Archives. Use this link for specific past puzzles… https://www.devangthakkar.com/wordle_archive/?1 ... replace the last digit(s) after the question mark with the puzzle sequence number… today's number is *228* (circa 2022-02-02)... the link is for the first puzzle (#1).
Random puzzles. An unique number is generated for you… It appears that the number is associated with a specific word… note the number and you can use it with the above *Archive* link. With this option you cannot select a number.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Best not publish until after 2 days, looks like the new puzzle is date based, so will depend on timezone as to when it changes.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Three greens on first guess… not even an *"E"* for effort… well done.

Being UK based, I'd have thought we'd follow your roll overs, but look like you are correct as mine rolled over midnight local *Duck time*.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Boys* and *Girls*... hard to believe than only a *Pom* and the *Son of a Hungarian Fern-cutter* are the only members stupid enough to exercise their brain?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That was probably interesting and fun pre-Topamax ;((((((


----------



## DeCe40 (12 mo ago)

No way I'll play against you LBD you use words I never even heard of before.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> No way I ll play against you LBD you use words I never even heard of before.
> 
> - DeCe40


I believe its a *Pommy* site and use the metric (not imperial) English dictionary and forces you to only use valid words… no *duckspeak*. 
Though I believe the *froggies* are croaking a version and other *Philistines* may develop their own languaged version.

No way would I throw down the gaunlet, unless you are a *Chinese cheff* with those *ded red duks* hanging in the window.

It is still a great way to set up friendly competition with family and friends and share results without reverting to fistycuffs… the word is mightier than the hand-planes and cordless tools.

I have woodworking to exercise the hands, but now that *Hugh* has passed I needed something other than *Playboy* for, mental stimulation… phew, I believe I have just circumvented a potential embarrassing situation.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Got lucky today. Mind must have been in the right place haha









Took all 6 guesses yesterday.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Got lucky today. Mind must have been in the right place haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one was a bummer word (so far for me), landed a 5… one vowel… but then it wouldn't be fun/challenge if it was easy.

Best I've manage is a threebie,









Looks like I'm a fiver person… been lucky *so far*. I'm assuming column 1 in the stats minus the maths on the hits, is the loser indicator. Lucky I'm bad at maths.

Getting it early is a bonus and while it boosts the ego, it's more luck.. it's when you get stand at 3 yellows on row 3 that puts the brain cells into hyper-drive.
After emailing friend about this, had a friend who has been playing this since public release, *3 onesies*... unless he photo shopped… dreaded practice by the deranged.

Anyway, it drags me away from LJ, minimising my stupid thread comments by 5-15 minutes (so far).


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Couldn't help but feel it was taking the piss at this point but scraped in with a 6


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Best not publish until after 2 days….
> - MikeB UK





> Couldn t help but feel it was taking the piss at this point but scraped in with a 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*No longer spoiler alert, if the "colloquial you", have read the previous comment…*

I know we are not playing for *sheep stations*, however, to maintain the the integrity we need to watch what/when we publish… even partially… need to ensure no active timezones remain for the current word.
While orange letters don't indicate position it identifies a valid letter… and each grey position helps solvers know what letters are *not valid*.

I've found that the pressure builds when you are on line 6 and about to hit the [ENTER] button.

Over just the last 3 or 4 days, this has become one of the major topic in my local *"mailing distlist"* pushing *C19* down the chain. One on my list reported that in one of her alternate group, they take their scoring challenge seriously and will go to any means to climb the ladder (dictionaries, thesoaruses, teacher friends, linguists, local accademics and even (Ugh!) reading) ... one has been sprung using multiple computers to streak ahead… bloody low-life.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

another duck SCAM !!!! run like youve never ran before jocks,he's gonna make money for every hit he gets !


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

> another duck SCAM !!!! run like youve never ran before jocks,he s gonna make money for every hit he gets !
> 
> - pottz


Ducky sure loves his puzzles, for me, they are interesting to look at or watch others but not my cup of coffee….

So nothing will be made from yours truly!

Still he's one clever duck for sure!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> another duck SCAM !!!! run like youve never ran before jocks,he s gonna make money for every hit he gets !
> 
> - pottz


I only wish I had the finger in the pie *pottzy*... apparently there are millions playing it worldwide and there are many begging for it to be translated into their language… something the *Chinese* might not be able to *cheap copy*.


> ... Ducky sure loves his puzzles…
> - crowie


True, I don't mind puzzles, however, my influx into making them has eventuated from my dodgy wing and *C19* lockups.

With this one, I'm just *leading you horses to water*... I'm just hoping someone in the crowd knows how to turn water into vino.

The best thing I found about this puzzle is that it doesn't matter if you're left or right handed as either hand can de-feet the puzzle… unless you're one of those *"alphabet"* radicals, or whatever they'll be tagged tomorrow, that refuse to accept which hand is which and they may need a leg up.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like there are people out there that are playing for *sheep stations*... Anyone for *Squatter*?

They are using computers to analyse algorithms.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

My first one took 5 tries.

Apparently it will be tomorrow in about 3 hours 15 minutes.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't like waiting.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

They should have a version with a new one every hour.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> My first one took 5 tries.
> - Ocelot


Good for first up coming in cold, however, that seems the average and I am *Mr. average duck*,








though I arsed a *fourbie* today.



> I don t like waiting.
> - Ocelot
> 
> They should have a version with a new one every hour.
> ...


Nor do I, however, more regular could lessen the "addiction"... I believe I may be addicted, and it gives me something other than a fresh cask-o-vino to look forward to tomorrow.

Being ahead, I've already faced your tomorrow's… that was my *fourbie* today.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Oops, *peanus beanus* here posted the stats with line 1 displayed… realising that may be a spoiler for you of what letters to try/ignore I doctored the picture… I'm either a nice guy or a prick… *pottzy*, shut up!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Wife did first one in 3.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> *Wife* did first one in* 3*.
> 
> - Ocelot


If I brag too much I may be looking for *wife 3*!... she's still cussing missing her second day puzzle. Ah retribution of the laughs for all my past wrong measurements.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Just started playing 2 days ago. I'm pretty consistent.










I've settled on a technique that works well, but needs four guesses. Doing it in 3 is not gonna happen - unless I change tactics.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .....
> I ve settled on a technique that works well, but needs four guesses. Doing it in 3 is not gonna happen - unless I change tactics.
> - sras


Hope you're enjoying the challenge as much as I am.

I thought I had a "technique", but it must have been a poor one as it's starting to let me down already and my tenure is in it's infancy.
There are many discussions on the Internet about good *start words* and techniques… these I have deliberately avoided to keep it interesting… if too easy it looses appeal.

If you are finding it easy, try the harder setting,








that would stop me from fishing for letters near the end of tries,








On try #5, I didn't use any discovered letters giving me the missing 5th. Under hard, I would have had to use the 4 already discovered letters.

So far I'm more than content to stick to easy.

Got a *sixbie* today… my "technique" is turning into a flop.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Good to know about the hard setting - that would do away with my technique.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

If you can find 5 words that don't repeat the letters, it gives you all the letters in the word (26th would be if it doesn't appear), which would just leave the order (some of which would have turned up in the guessing) for the last word.

Which I assume is Steve's techinique 

Like the duck says, it's no fun if it's too easy.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

That's it MIke 

If you choose good words you can have most the info in 15 letters (3 tries)



> Like the duck says, it s no fun if it s too easy.
> 
> - MikeB_UK


That's also right. If it gets too boring I might have to step the difficulty level…


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

After 4 puzzles, I have 3 5's and a 4. Wife has 2 3's, a 4 and 6.

Yes, once you have a *system* (that works), the fun is done and you don't have to waste time with it anymore. :=)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I have a very basic approach of trying to ascertain the vowels and then it's common sense.

The set 5 word system could usually get the final solution… but as a *sixbie*... big deal.

Mum's 2 *threebies* is good. Is she left or right handed?... peek over her opposite shoulder!
Computer *"unaided"* ('cept to enter the puzzle), *fivebies* seem to be the average call.

The objective is to get it in the least number. Using a static system, that would be a hit and miss… a hit only if the word of the day is in your list… good for 5 random occurrances… otherwise more misses than ladies.

Though *sras*'s 15 letter concept could give a good leg up if people don't want to exercise the object of this game… *to think*.

I'm content with my lumbering of *systemless*, and if it becomes easy, the difficulty level can be upped.

My main concern is that I don't believe they have *cuss words* in their word selection, which halves my vocabulary limit.

My stats as after today's puzzle,








The two *threebies* (one of them today) would've been hard to get with a system.

Incredible to see all the Internet hits on how to beat the system… The object is not to beat the system but to enjoy using your grey matter for English (your language) rather than maths and probabilities.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm guessing jock and jockettes' participation numbers are low, as members might be too ashamed at presenting un-complimentary statistics (without cheating)!

With the viewer numbers, it's not through lack of exposure.

I'm not too ashamed to admit and display any *WORDLE* failures… I'll just boycott this thread.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Apparently, the New York Times just bought Wordle for "low 7 figures"


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Apparently, the New York Times just bought Wordle for "low 7 figures"
> 
> - Lazyman


Yeah, heard that… you can still play for free, but you now will have the company of countless ads.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Two links for those that can't get enough of these puzzles and/or have mastered the higher difficulty level.


Archives. Use this link for specific past puzzles… https://www.devangthakkar.com/wordle_archive/?1 ... replace the last digit(s) after the question mark with the puzzle sequence number… today's number is *228* (circa 2022-02-02)... the link above is for the first puzzle (#1).
Random puzzles. An unique number is generated for you… It appears that the number is associated with a specific word… note the number and you can use it with the above *Archive* link. With this option you cannot select a number.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

While static "mathematical" techniques may help solve, they also take the fun out of it somewhat. Though people have to remember that duplicates are permitted…

Bit of a spoiler, but try puzzle number 2... *baptism of fire* for a 2nd. day "starter"...

Just realised… actually *RTFS*'d (*S* for *S*creen) and realised you can pick the game number using a drop down menu tagged *Choose* (Archives)... *Random* site is still unsequential.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm pretty good at getting 4's


----------



## DeCe40 (12 mo ago)

Duck you had anything to do with this app being sold? Was this one of your own creations and marketed all over the internet?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I m pretty good at getting 4 s
> - MikeB_UK


Call me *Dumbo*, 








seems like *fivebies* is my destination.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Duck you had anything to do with this app being sold? Was this one of your own creations and marketed all over the internet?
> 
> - DeCe40


If I did sell it (for that reputed 7 figures), the first thing I'd do is buy the LumberJocks site and block everyone that is nasty to me and doesn't pay homage!


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> Duck you had anything to do with this app being sold? Was this one of your own creations and marketed all over the internet?
> 
> - DeCe40
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be kinda lonely?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Duck you had anything to do with this app being sold? Was this one of your own creations and marketed all over the internet?
> 
> - DeCe40
> 
> ...


Nah… I'm a loner by choice… I don't have any friends… furthermore it'd be great to cuss and post pictures that wouldn't get me banned… though at times even I question what/why I do.

Catching up with you… *fourbie* today… 








hope that score doesn't compel me to migrate to *Pommieland*... hate to get deported by *Poms*.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's my latest stats.










I find I get plenty of thought as I only use the same word for the first guess. After that the next words are based on the feedback I get from the game. I allow three letter search guess in order to solve on the 4th.

Today I thought I had a chance at a threesie and missed it. That put extra pressure on guess 4!


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Damn, wrong word picked


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... I find I get plenty of thought as I only use the same word for the first guess…
> - sras


I toggle through a few words for 1st. attempt… I have ignored using any of the 4 letter vowels bandied around on the WEB… so far… but it's tempting to up the odds… but then I think that as I'm only competing with myself a non-miss is a hit (DOH!)... Keep telling SWMBO it's not a competition, unless I *beat her on the day*... no, no, you *PC*ers, linguistically not physically.
After line 1 it's purely intuition, that is probably why I hover around the bottom end.

Arsed a *foursies* today based on no logic… wasn't even deliberately fishing for letters.

SWMBO's not talking to me today… with her *twosies*, she considers I'm more below her class than normal! 


> Damn, wrong word picked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That *sixbies_* should qualify you for a *visa* into *Yankeeland*... sorry *sras*, maybe you should migrate.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

My threesie today had the right letters in the wrong place - had to settle for another foursie


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> My threesie today had the right letters in the wrong place - had to settle for another foursie
> 
> - sras


What do you take? 
I tried spinach, but all that did was give me a bigger bruise when I whacked myself on my forehead for wrong and stupid answers.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Bloody *English*... going to start using *pidgin*... 4 greenies on 3rd attempt and just scraped in a *sixbies*.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeha, no better here


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Yeha, no better here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why we're behind the eight ball to the *Yankees*... we speak the *Queen's English*!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Same here - I was going to admit that I had a sixie but decided to keep it to myself. Didn't want to tarnish my image


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Same here - I was going to admit that I had a sixie but decided to keep it to myself. Didn t want to tarnish my image
> 
> - sras


A *sixbie* is still nothing to be ashamed of… not too many jocks have come on board… not sure whether it's due to lack of interest, lack of exposure, lack of brains or just too embarrassed after trying.

Speaking with many of my off-line group, *sevensies* has many hits.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

OK. I looked hear again and found the archives. Bad luck for me. More time-wasting.

In the regular sequence, I'm 
3-1
4-4
5-4
6-1

I took 5 on archive number 1 (using my "system").


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> OK. I looked hear again and found the archives. Bad luck for me. More time-wasting.
> 
> In the regular sequence, I m
> 3-1
> ...


The archives are cool in a strange way, however, I find that I miss the "weird anticipation" of the next in 24 hour instalment… I also self-flaggelate!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Bloody letter combinations… crapped out today,








goes to prove I'm not a human being, I'm an ducking animal.








Bang goes the winning *streak*... looks like I'll have to drop my clothes and run around naked for the rest of the day.

*PS.* Another *spoiler* caution… if you show screen dumps (eve well pixilated), leave out the keyboard at the bottom as it will have wrong letters *greyed* out, giving shifties a leg up… *Mike_B*, looks live you've already cottoned on… feathered *sons of Hungarian fern cutters* are slow.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Got a threesie today










Still using the same first word. After that I try something different each day


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Got a threesie today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No miss and only *one* sixbies… you're letting us losers down.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Once I have 4 letters I get kind of stubborn. I use an "X" for unknown letters and start making words with the known letters in different places. Works fine unless there are multiple words that work. Then it's best to pick the less sophisticated word.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like I've been subconsciously following the "hard" method without trying recently… decided to abandon that method and fish for letters… 








just scraped in with a *sixbie*... maybe for me the "hard" is "easy(er)"...


> Once I have 4 letters I get kind of stubborn. I use an "X" for unknown letters and start making words with the known letters in different places. Works fine unless there are multiple words that work. Then it s best to pick the less sophisticated word.
> - sras


But only once… the next time it'll be the *more* soapie word.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> But only once… the next time it ll be the *more* soapie word.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


That would be my luck!


----------



## prazbotta (May 20, 2020)

Just stumbled upon this thread. We have been playing this at the office for a while now.
Don't mean to spoil anyone's fun, but you can play this endlessly for free at "https://wordle-play.com/"

Sorry if this takes someone's addiction to the next level.
But then again, everyone has a choice.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Just stumbled upon this thread. We have been playing this at the office for a while now.
> Don t mean to spoil anyone s fun, but you can play this endlessly for free at "https://wordle-play.com/"
> 
> Sorry if this takes someone s addiction to the next level.
> ...


As you said, everyone has a choice… I used to love cryptic crosswords and looked forward to it each day in the paper on the commute home… While I could have bought books of them, it was more interesting waiting for the next daily installment…
I found the *WORDLE archive* and *random* sites, but the "novelty" never gripped me like the real *McCoy*... one a day is just right to keep interest and share bragging rights in a group…. I just need to find a group of dumb bums… hate coming last and my group wont let me cheat.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like *Wordle* is stuffed. Bloody Yankee *NYTimes* has screwed it up.

I'm sure it's gonna come good but those RRRsoles have done the dirty… especially for those that look forward to the next installment… fornicate them!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, they'll get it sorted out. I'm betting it hit a threshold and now it'll be available via a subscription, not much like $0.99/mo. but it will be a tiny little parasitic $$ draw, for the rest of your life.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Cuss words!*, *Cuss words!*, *Cuss words!*, *Cuss words!*, *Cuss words!*, *Cuss words!*

Looks like if *NY Times* can spend 7 figures to buy this "game", they're game enough to spend a few extra shekels to ban *ad blocker users*.... and probably even bigger *bickies*, as I can't bypass in my *ad blocker*... can access their new, redirected site on my old backup PC without the blocker but the goodie one continually craps out.

Bummer, cause I arsed another of my rare *threebies* on the old machine today… probably due to my slow, outdated keystrokes.

I'm ready to fall on my *cutlass*, but that's a 7 letter word, so I'll have to settle for my *sword*, *knife* or *blade*.


----------



## prazbotta (May 20, 2020)

What ad blocker do you use LBD?
I run uBlock Origin (1.40.8) and I don't have any issues on the NYT Wordle page.
Also using the Chrome browser if that matters.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> What ad blocker do you use LBD?
> I run uBlock Origin (1.40.8) and I don t have any issues on the NYT Wordle page.
> Also using the Chrome browser if that matters.
> 
> - prazbotta


I just got *TOTAL Adblock* the same day NYT announced purchase… one of those *save 50%* spams… use Firefox.

I can get in using *Chrome*, but have lost stats… Seems like the string (past history) appended to the URL seems to crap out and just the URL gives me a blank screen… might be thinking I'm trying to cheat (???).

Don't think it's the adblocker as I uninstalled it and still no go.

At least I have a 100% winning streak again… won't mention only 1 try.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

For any of the nerdier types out there, there is a video titled Solving Wordle using information theory:





Note that this only applies to the "easy mode."


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I had no letters in the first guess today - and only 1 in the second guess. Rough start


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> I had no letters in the first guess today - and only 1 in the second guess. Rough start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice comeback!


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

It started off well, I'm turning off hard mode, makes it impossible if a word can have several choices for a letter.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> It started off well, I m turning off hard mode, makes it impossible if a word can have several choices for a letter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a very similar failure today:


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I've found that even on easy mode, unless you fish for letters, you can hit the same issue and crap out.

But the challenge is still there


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Still hanging in there


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I felt lucky today. I didn't think I was going to have the right word on guess 4. Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Those *12 fourbies* and only *6 x 1* is quite impressive *Oce'*.

I crapped out once (so far) then got creamed by the takeover and couldn't play under *Firefox* and after regrouping, I *Chromed* it (without the spray cans)....
















Have managed 21 out of 22 but looks like my strengths are in *5*, with a generous servings of *6*..., though My excuse is that I have been "implying" the hard rules (most of the time).


----------



## prazbotta (May 20, 2020)

> I can get in using *Chrome*, but have lost stats… Seems like the string (past history) appended to the URL seems to crap out and just the URL gives me a blank screen… might be thinking I m trying to cheat (???).
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


It uses cookies in your browser's cache to keep track of you. Technically, you should be able to live two WORDLE lives. Just be sure to keep your story straight, and don't let your main browser find out about your side piece.

Looks like things are a' changin' again LBD: Link to CNN

As usual, I am probably behind the times with this detail.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Today is the first time that I had no yellow squares at all.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I struck out on my second guess - ended up with a fivesie


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I struck out on my second guess - ended up with a fivesie
> 
> - sras


I believe, and as debated on talk back radio, that since the NYT take over, they have changed "format"... rumours have it that puzzles were hard coded into "the original app" by the author and presented in random order… for his SWMBO he may have kept it relatively simple® not to make her feel inarticulate…

NYT may have upped it a notch and virtually directing players towards the hard option with all their double letters or multiple same letter position choices (and/or both).


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I struck out on my second guess - ended up with a fivesie
> 
> - sras


Looks like you may have edited your comment and deleted the "Share clipboard" paste… Got it in the notify email…

First time I noticed the puzzle number is included and can be *Chosen* in this link by friends/competitors that missed certain days.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

That's right, the clipboard looked good in the preview, but did not show up when I posted. after a couple of edit attempts I left it out.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Luck always comes in handy


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

My starting word paid off today! Got a twosie!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> My starting word paid off today! Got a twosie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a *zerosie* today… haven't tried it yet!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I might have gotten a twosie, but I still can't get the graphic to post! I end up taking a screen shot and saving the image.

Who knows, some day the word of the day might match your starting word!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... I end up taking a screen shot and saving the image….
> - sras


That's what I do… and blur the photo… just remember not to include the keyboard image as even blurred it gives clues.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wordle 248 4/6

⬛

Hmmm, that paste didn't work, did it…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Wordle 248 4/6
> 
> ⬛
> 
> ...


*Safe* to know you are right! That's why I like *vegemite*, *paste* never fails!

For a $1M buyout, you can't expect perfection.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

So…

The wife uses the same two 'first guess' words every day. Posted her result this am, got it in five tries. By looking only at her graphic, I was able to guess the word in one try. Hah! Tomorrow, I think she'll mix up her guess sequence a bit.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

The law of averages caught up with me today.










Got 3 letters in with my starting word. Took 4 more tries to solve it!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey *kiddies* (*Boys* and *Girls*)... when people say it's getting easy, *Murphy* pokes his beak into the foray…

I'm hearing (don't read) that people are getting frustrated as their "patented" approach is no longer working…

Here I am preaching and arsed a *threebie* a few minutes ago while zipping off and trying today's…











> So…
> 
> The wife uses the same two 'first guess' words every day. Posted her result this am, got it in five tries. By looking only at her graphic, I was able to guess the word in one try. Hah! Tomorrow, I think she'll mix up her guess sequence a bit.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Watch her, SWMBOS are always looking for excuses to moon-slap the henpecked.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Wordle 250 4/6










They're obviously mad duck, it's been fixed to suit my approach perfectly


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> OOPS… looks like I can t get the *paste* to behave when I post… looked OK in the *Preview* but crapped out in the post.
> 
> - Anatidaephobia


That's what happens every time I try a paste - LJs is not set up for that I guess


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> Wordle 250 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, mine did the same, I ended up screenshotting the post while I was editing it and replaced the paste with the image.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Quordle is where's its at. All the cool kids are doing it

https://www.quordle.com/#/


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Quordle is where s its at.* All the cool kids are doing it*
> 
> https://www.quordle.com/#/
> 
> - 1thumb


I'm happy to be an antiquated old fart… one use of my brain per day is my quota.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Wordle 251 5/6









Well, the words seem to be getting more awkard since the NYT took it over.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Well, the words seem to be getting more awkard since the NYT took it over.
> - MikeB_UK


Just snuck in with a desperate guess on 251..,








desperately fishing for letters (lines 3 & 4).

Be interesting if they will follow the *queen's English* words or the *Yankee* adulterated versions.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Yep - today's was rough. Only 1 letter in the first 3 tries. 4th try was a lucky shot.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

IDK, Duck. You look pretty cool in your profile pic.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Let's get Quordled, dude.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Others may be interested in the multi offering







, but I'll remain faithful to the *"original"*... albeit now bastardised by *NYT* with their *Yankee* dictionary with all those extra hidden words.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

An FYI to those that may like to keep stats… Just realised that missing (unparticipating) in a session, breaks the streak… 








I haven't failed one in this recent *"set of cookies"* (all the stats add up to played games), yet the streak was broken.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

You talked me into this game to. Yesterday took me 6 tries. Today was 3.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> You talked me into this game to. Yesterday took me 6 tries. Today was 3.
> 
> - corelz125


It's a neat challenge. Just the right amount… at least for my feeble brain to handle.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Since it's only once a day it keeps the swmbo off my back that i'm playing games all day


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Since it s only once a day it keeps the swmbo off my back that i m playing games all day
> 
> - corelz125


MY claim to fame… my stats are a tad better than SWMBO's… I've since learnt to cook meals, was dishes, do my laundry, take out the bins and mow the grass.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Took 6 tries today


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I got there in 5. Should have been 4 as I had all but the last letter then - and I had chosen a more obscure word. should have went with the simpler one.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

4 today


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> 4 today
> 
> - corelz125


Seem to have a monopoly on *foursies*.... 








though my stats weren't as complimentary before I lost my previous stats and had to clear my cookies.

Not that I'm bragging about the scores… I'm bragging about that rare victory over SWMBO… next post after I recover and recover *my* cookies, if she gets a whiff of this!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Had the last 4 letters right but took 4 wrong guesses. First time not getting it


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> Seem to have a monopoly on *foursies*....
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Same here LBD










I was gone for more than a week and have had to start a new "streak"


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... I was gone for more than a week and have had to start a new "streak"
> - sras


A *twosie*... you off swatting the dictionary.

I've read it from cover to cover… both sides and it hasn't helped me.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

It really seems that this is a par-4 game:


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> A *twosie*... you off swatting the dictionary.
> 
> I ve read it from cover to cover… both sides and it hasn t helped me.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


From what I can tell the only way to get a twosie is pure luck. I see no skill based method to make that happen.

Even more luck if its a onesie (that's the score not the clothing)


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Took me 5 today but my cousin got a twosie. Said it was the 5th time she's got a twosie


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... Said it was the 5th time she s got a twosie
> - corelz125


Not doubting your "hearsay"... I've heard more bull******************** stories about *WORDLE* from "friends" than those at *Alcoholics Anonymous* meetings.

Another par for the day… a *foursie*... though a *onesie* was only a close 4 wrong letter away.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Nothing to see here for me - took 5 tries today


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

ANother 4 for me today. Thought I had a good one for 3 but not even close.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Got a threesie today.










I took a lot more time working out options before I submitted my guess. That worked - this time…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Another *foursie* on a one letter technicality,








The sooner the *Queen* abdicates and lets *Charlie* take over the better… His *King's English* has to be easier than *Liz*'s *Queen*'s..


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

4 today for me almos had it on 3


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Another *foursie* on a one letter technicality
> - LittleBlackDuck


I'm pretty sure I know what your third guess was - there are not a lot of choices.

I got a birdie today.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I m pretty sure I know what your third guess was - there are not a lot of choices.
> 
> I got a birdie today.
> - ChuckV


Congrats… but *Bah-Humbug* for me… If today's was a *par 6*, 








I would have landed an *eagle*... bloody *foursies*... *again!*


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Threesie today


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Threesie today
> 
> - corelz125


*"E"* for *E*ffort!

1:30am here… was tempted to try today's… leave for a fresh brain after some ZZzzs.


----------



## prazbotta (May 20, 2020)

I've been doing this during the week at work, and seem to be on par with the masses here.










I don't concern myself with the streak so much as the overall win percentage.

A colleague of mine pointed out another game similar to Wordle, nerdle.
If you like beating your head against a brick wall, this game may be for you. I'm not going to ruin the surprise, check it out. You may find you like it. I, decidedly, do not.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Threesie here as well. Helps to find 3 letters with the first word.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

There's a wordle 2 also. Uses 6 letters


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> There s a wordle 2 also. Uses 6 letters
> 
> - corelz125


Gimme a break… I have trouble spelling my initials… then mum told me I had a middle name.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... I, decidedly, do not.
> 
> - prazbotta


Though it doesn't follow the rules… *x2*... I can't enter *CALCULATOR*!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Almost a threesie but another foursie


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> Almost a threesie but another foursie
> 
> - corelz125


Same here - so close…


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Obviously done by sheer skill and not down to dumb luck at all


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Almost a threesie but another foursie
> 
> - corelz125


Got a *threesie* a few days ago so I had to make a *fivesie* to maintain the average.

Bugga, arsed another,








today, so I'll have to force another *fivesie*.


> Obviously done by sheer skill and not down to dumb luck at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frame and keep the screen dump…

If I get a *HI1* or *twosie*, vino, or maybe even champagne, will be flowing out of your respective screens.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Fivsie today. Got the last letter then threw me off


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Threesie for me










My odds improve when I slow down and try to think of more than one word that will work. Then pick the more common word.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

It would probably be wrong to take credit for this result today. To be honest, this is my wife's solution:


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> It would probably be wrong to take credit for this result today. To be honest, this is my wife s solution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if I put on my pumps and the other LBD (little black dress), I should do much better?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> It would probably be wrong to take credit for this result today. To be honest, this is my wife s solution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems correct, at least based on what I have seen.

If you try it, please post some photos.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... If you try it, please post some photos.
> 
> - ChuckV


Not quite *pumps* or *LBD* (SWMBO had them locked up)... but working on it,


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> So if I put on my pumps and the other LBD (little black dress), I should do much better?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> ...


Noooooooo


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Just scraped through, brain refused to come up with the word.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Almost had it on 3 just missed it by one letter. So another foursie


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> ..... If you try it, please post some photos.
> 
> - ChuckV
> 
> ...


Ouch - I guess I got what I deserved. As they say, be careful what you wish for.

I apologize to anyone taken out as collateral damage.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Threesie today


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

five today


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Threesie here - have to admit the wife helped a bit


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I started off strong but faded quick


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Threesie here - have to admit the wife helped a bit
> - sras
> 
> I started off strong but faded quick
> - corelz125


For once, this is one topic SWMBO hides her beak… however, I had to call upon some brain cells that alcohol hasn't influenced.. yet.

Today's, tomorrow for you guys, started promising, however, at #4 I was predicting doom… sat back, took a big swig-o-vino, tossed a coin, closed my eyed and did my own "pecking" at the keyboard,








The four letters I had to play with at #4 did not inspire… at least not me.

Frustrating as it may be… these are the "challenges" that motivate me… other than *earbashing avoidance*.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Threesie today


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Threesie today
> 
> - corelz125


Sure beats my *fivesie* yesterday, but will my *threesie* today beat your's tomorrow?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

After reading your post I thought I was gonna be in for a fight but got lucky


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Foursie today threw me off for a minute


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Everyone else gave up? The swmbo has been doing better than you lately Duck?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

My wife has more birdies than pars. I am encouraging her to try out for the Olympic Wordle team. Or maybe she should go professional. Just imagine the lucrative corporate sponsorships.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Foursie today. The last few days we were traveling and the wife was looking over my shoulder. I didn't figure double team scores were valid for boasting - since they were all threesies.


----------



## prazbotta (May 20, 2020)

Did not give up….. just don't share very often. Maybe more posts will drive this deeper?
Cinco for me today. I picked a tougher word on my forth try.

Wordle 277 5/6


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Those are pretty good stats *Chucky*... only ruined by that embarassing *twosie*... Lucky you have that *sixbie* to level the playing field.


> ... The swmbo has been doing better than you lately Duck?
> - corelz125


Not my SWMBO! As soon as I detect a hint of an upcoming *nag*, all I need to say is *WORDLE*... end of conversation and meals, vino delivery ceases and a visit to the dog house is imminent.

At least I got an *eagle* today… if it was a par *six*.

SWMBO managed another amazing *"0"*... have to disable her laptop till after breakfast… hate cooking cereal with cold milk for myself.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

They all count Steve


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wohoo! My first twosie today:


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got it in three again. Can't break into the twosie club yet


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> Wohoo! My first twosie today:
> 
> - ChuckV


Same here Chuck! It's all in having a good match with the first word. I also had two yellow letters and one green.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Kind of suited my starting word


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Kind of suited my starting word
> 
> - MikeB_UK


That first guess worked out for you!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Twosies*... *BAH-HUMBUG*... Might have to revert back to my *"dodgy scoring"* practices when I used to play golf.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

If it cheers you up Duck - wasn't a 2 today


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Back to a foursie today


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Five today got off to a bad start


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> If it cheers you up Duck - wasn t a 2 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't… like *C125* I was imitating my SWMBO… not her clothes but her score… at least it was a "stylish" *fivesie_* and not a total loser.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

5 today a word that we all know very well. First 3 guesses were bad.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Managed to keep it a foursie today. I had my doubts for quite a while…


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Weird - no yellows today:


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> 5 today a word that we all know very well. First 3 guesses were bad.
> 
> - corelz125


Wanted to post this yesterday, however, thought it might give an advantage to those not having attempted it.

Keen to hear feedback *rollcall* on *#280*....

I got par (*foursie*)... well done *Chuckey*



> 5 today a word that we all know very well. First 3 guesses were bad.
> - corelz125


Had the choice of 2 words we all know well… 








picked wrong.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Today (#281)... OUCH!... just scraped in a *sixbie*, but only 1 green of the previous 5 rows.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

You been on a cold streak lately Duck


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> You been on a cold streak lately Duck
> 
> - corelz125


Not a total loser… *threebies* for *276* and *277*... just trying to balance the *"par"* stats…. hate to come in to a new month having to live up to a low handicap.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Today (#281)... OUCH!... just scraped in a *sixbie*, but only 1 green of the previous 5 rows.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I shot par, but had no greens until the solution:


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Same


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Another 5 I had no yellows until the 3rd guess.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> I shot par, but had no greens until the solution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here - felt lucky to get a foursie


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Saved by the toss of a coin…










.... then I found other combinations.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Saved by the toss of a coin…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a whole lot of green boxes!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Saved by the toss of a coin…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The frightening thing was that the "coin toss" was the decider… not logic… from memory had about 2 or 3 other choices.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Duck you been at the bottom for a few days straight now.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Duck you been at the bottom for a few days straight now.
> 
> - corelz125


I'm not too proud to admit that even perfection needs a sabbatical now and then… 








gives the other inhabitants of my planet 








a chance to get a false sense of superiority.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Saved by the toss of a coin…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was lucky to get the first letter on the third guess:


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I had the last 4 right on the 4th but guessed the wrong first letter so got a fifth again.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Similar experience here. Too many possibilities for that first letter.


----------



## prazbotta (May 20, 2020)

Today was a good day.

Wordle 282 2/6


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Much the same, always awkward when you can fit a half dozen different choices in a spot


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Today was a good day.
> 
> Wordle 282 2/6
> 
> - prazbotta


Keep bragging like that and I'll post the solution 1 day early to upset your day.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Today was a good day.
> 
> Wordle 282 2/6
> 
> ...


Ha! I already used my TimeTraveler5000 and aced tomorrow's Wordle:

Wordle 283 1/6


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Got the last 4 letters on the 2nd try. Then ran out of guesses for the first letter.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Duplicate…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Ha! I already used my TimeTraveler5000 and aced tomorrow s Wordle:
> Wordle 283 1/6
> 
> 
> ...


No need for any *time machine*...

I got,

*Wordle 283 0/6*...

You wanna go *negative*... huh?


> Got the last 4 letters on the 2nd try. Then ran out of guesses for the first letter.
> 
> - Steve


I think that one got most of us… pure luck that I didn't crap out…


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> You wanna go *negative*... huh?
> - LittleBlackDuck


I've had my share of sub-zeros. I keep it to myself so that I won't come across as boastful.


----------



## prazbotta (May 20, 2020)

My friend Batman gets it first try every time:










Me…. Not so much:


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Another 3 today but closest I've come to getting the twosie. Missed it by 1 letter


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Foursie - again


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I had the first three letters in the right spots on the second guess. That left lots of choices. It took me five to get it.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Fivesie today - too many possibilities for that darn 4th letter!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Three today got off to a bad start but finished strong


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

2 today. Lucky guess


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I feel inferior


----------



## prazbotta (May 20, 2020)

I don't word well sometimes.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I got a foursie today. Even that involved quite a bit of luck on the final guess.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Pulled a 4 out today. Off to another bad start. Pretty much the same story as Chuck had yesterday


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Grabbed that one out of thin air


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Today's result is beautifully symmetric - worthy of a Shaker piece:


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Did that on purpose Chuck?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Should not have attempted today's after a few vinos….









That circled prompt (solution) is a slap in the face.. not sobering, but still a slap.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Duck the swmbo is gonna take the wordle crown soon


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Deleted…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Duck the swmbo is gonna take the wordle crown soon
> 
> - corelz125


Only only 2 rules in my household… 1 each.


No SWMBO moon-slaps that leave incriminating marks are to be reported (her's).
SWMBO is verbotten to access *Lumberjocks* (mine)...

So this is our secret… I bragged 3 and faked screen dumps.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Almost a 3 but fourise today


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Almost a 3 but fourise today
> 
> - corelz125


Well I almost got a *foursie* on the same one, but snotted out with a double *booger*.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Got it in 4. Yesterday it was 6! ¯\(ツ)/¯


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Threesie for me


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

A fivsie for me.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Talk about a *magician*... *rabbit* out of a hat,









*hair* out of my rrs! You'll know what I mean after your attempt.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Suited my first 2 guesses


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Today through me for a loop. Maybe I should of waited for the coffee to kick in took 6 guesses


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Hell, is it just me that has crapped out (twice now)?

SWMBO still refuses to talk *WORDLE* with me so I'm guessing her stats hasn't improved.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I shot par again. This was another green-only day:


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

So, after 64 days, I'm still wasting a few minutes a day on this. Thanks duck!
Odd sort of streak logic they use on that site. An obvious bug in the game.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> So, after 64 days, I m still wasting a few minutes a day on this. Thanks duck!
> Odd sort of streak logic they use on that site. An obvious bug in the game.


I don't think its a waste of time *Oce'*... somedays its the only thing, apart from looking for my *vino cask*, that makes me think.

You've done well though… you have a full score card. I have a good share of *par foursies*, a few *birdies*, no *eagles* and a good selection of *bogies*, but unfortunatelly landed 2 *bunkers* (and one of those buggers could have been a *birdie* if I chose the right letter).


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Fivesie today I was all over the board


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Odd sort of streak logic they use on that site. An obvious bug in the game.
> 
> - Ocelot


I think that if you skip playing on a day, your Current Streak is reset to zero, but your Win % is unaffected.

Fivesie today.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't think I missed a day, but it's possible.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dixie for me. Had two options for the fivesie and picked the wrong one


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Dixie for me. Had two options for the fivesie and picked the wrong one
> - sras


At least you didn't crap out…


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

5 again today


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lucky day for me:


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Lucky day for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not *FEAR* or *IGNORANCE*... but,


----------



## prazbotta (May 20, 2020)

Meh…. Average for me.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Well, it started off promising, then rapidly went downhill


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I thought I had it on the 4th to


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

You guys must be getting the easier spelling of the words… just scraped in two *sixbies* in a row,









At least they weren't *bunkers*. SWMBO's *sand traps* just manage to keep my head up high.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Back on the foursies again today. It was a reach but pulled it out


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Threesie for me


----------



## prazbotta (May 20, 2020)

5 today. I tried the more common word, and it bit me this time.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

4 again today started off all over the board.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Fivesie


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

"Then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out."


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

My wife tells me I'm a six :>/


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Haha I guess a 6 that way is better than a 5 LeeRoy. You're speaking duck now Chuck?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Another 4-guess today. Wife did it in 5.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Haha I guess a 6 that way is better than a 5 LeeRoy. You re speaking duck now Chuck?
> 
> - corelz125


I don't think she was using the ruler right…..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> 4 again today started off all over the board.
> - corelz125
> 
> Fivesie
> ...


Thats what I thought *Chucky*... you *Yankees* get the *three letter* version of *WORDLE*... no wonder *yazall* can avoid theose dreaded *fivesise*, *sixbies* and that dreaded *sand trap*!

*sras*, did you logon to the wrong WEB site?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> Thats what I thought *Chucky*... you *Yankees* get the *three letter* version of *WORDLE*... no wonder *yazall* can avoid theose dreaded *fivesise*, *sixbies* and that dreaded *sand trap*!
> 
> *sras*, did you logon to the wrong WEB site?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I must have! 5 letter words are HARD!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I must have! 5 letter words are *HARD*!
> 
> - sras


There you go… thats a *four* letter word.. you might need to brush up on your maths dictionary!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I was sinking fast but pulled out another foursie


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> I must have! 5 letter words are *HARD*!
> 
> - sras
> 
> ...


I'll try to use 3 or few for now. Got a 3 in my try. Not sad.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

> Haha I guess a 6 that way is better than a 5 LeeRoy. You re speaking duck now Chuck?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


Like when you read the combination square from the wrong side?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Today was all-green and nicely symmetrical:


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

My greenies weren't as in order as Chuck's but I got it in 3 also.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Same here - threesie for me. Second guess only had one letter wrong - so close.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

More greens than a pond full of frogs… for my yesterdays…

I'm convinced you guys come in after all the bad attempts have been exhausted….








Maybe I should choose the easy word rather than assume NYT are cagey.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Threesie again. I'm on a lucky streak


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Threesie again for me today to. Duck are you doing these before the cask or after the cask?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Five today. Went the way of the duck and took three guess to get the first letter after getting the last 4


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

A repeat of yesterday got 4 letters on the 3rd try then took to 5 to get the right word


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Duck you have given up? Or take weekends off?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Duck you have given up? Or take weekends off?
> 
> - corelz125


Still at it but a 4 x *foursies* (par for me) n a row, after a *sixbie* is nothing to boast about… other to SWMBO.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Broke my threesie streak today and had to settle for a foursome.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Back to fours for me today. Got off to a rough start


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Another foursie - I had a really good word for my third try. Too bad it was the wrong word!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been stuck on foursie for the past three days.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Only one letter in the first 2 guesses but pulled off a foursie


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> Only one letter in the first 2 guesses but pulled off a foursie
> 
> - corelz125


Same here


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Only one letter in the first 2 guesses but pulled off a foursie
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


And here!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I got a seven, have to do better…..


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

> I got a seven, have to do better…..
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Unless your wife upgraded you to a 7 then that's pretty good


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Gotta stop wearing SWMBO's pumps, got a *fivebie* but feared a potential *sixbie* and the *bunker* was one dreaded optional letter away.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Another four. I seem to have a lock on fours. Had one letter in almost every spot.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Was lucky to manage a sixie today. Almost had to settle for a DNF (Did Not Finish)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*GLFT*... *G*ood *L*uck *F*or *T*oday!

Rsed a *par* (*fourbie*), however, I could have lumbered a *10* with all the possible combinations after 3 letters and only "increased" the odds to *8* after the 4th letter… that coin flip worked wonders.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I hit a twosie today to fine tune the symmetry of my bell curve:


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Foursie


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Bombed today only second time so far. Too much background noise and distractions today.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Back to my fours again today. No background noise other wise know as swmbo


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Foursie - again…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Back to my fours again today. No background noise other wise know as swmbo
> - corelz125
> 
> Foursie - again…
> - sras


Damn you smart arses, did one better… but had to go back 3 days,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Hope I can duct 'lectricity into the dog house for the laptop, while preparing for tomorrow's *WORDLE*...








At least SWMBO eyes are so blurred she keeps missing me with the frying pan.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

An impressive showing by the LBD!

Today I got a threester for Easter.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I came real close to my first twosie but another three


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

foursie - again - I'm in a rut


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I watched a video about a Wordle Bot. It seems pretty silly. After you play a game it will analyze it and give you a luck score and a skill score. It also gives hints based on what you did. The hints that they gave in the video require that you are playing in the watered-down mode.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

First twosie today.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> First twosie today.
> 
> - corelz125


Nice!

I barely survived with a sixie.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> First twosie today.
> 
> - corelz125


Those are rare!

Here's my "bell" curve - I'm okay with being a little deficient with the # of 5's. Finally stopped the run of foursies…


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

The glory of two's is over back to my usual four


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, my distribution didn't change - that's what happens when 6 guesses aren't enough.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Well, my distribution didn t change - that s what happens when 6 guesses aren t enough.
> 
> - sras


My wife and I both failed today. I had so many choices:


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Yep - those were the same three letters I found. Too many reasonable words are possible. Just had to get lucky to find them - which did not happen for me.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Yep - those were the same three letters I found. Too many reasonable words are possible. Just had to get lucky to find them - which did not happen for me.
> 
> - sras


Yeah it was a toughie… while I got a *foursie*... it buggered up my *twosie STREAK*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> My wife and I both failed today. I had so many choices:
> - ChuckV


If a dictionary wont help… try a *blue pill*!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

After yesterday I'm happy with a foursie


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Four again. Have a lock on those


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

IVsie.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

This one felt better


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

This one threw me for a loop at first but pulled out a 5er


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Back on the fours


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> Back on the fours
> 
> - corelz125


Same here


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

First 2sie!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> First 2sie!
> - Ocelot


Well done, however, you guys are forcing me to restrict my bragging to my SWMBO only.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

> Well done, however, you guys are forcing me to restrict my bragging to my SWMBO only.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Well Duck, I can't say I haven't done that, but I don't advise it!

My wife, although she's had a couple of DNF's, has at least 3 twobees.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I had another happily symmetric game:


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Wife corrected me. She has 4 2sies! 3sie 4 her 2day, tho.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Well done, however, you guys are forcing me to restrict my bragging to my SWMBO only.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Well done, however, you guys are forcing me to restrict my bragging to my SWMBO only.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> ...


With the way you guys are performing, SWMBO is the only one I can brag to… and wear the consequences.

I refuse to accept a *DNF*... I prefer to refer to it as NYT can not spell on the day.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Threesie here


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Almost of threesie but back to the 4


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Had fun getting a twosie yesterday - back to a foursie today.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

And another 4


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Threesie today - a friend of mine posted on FB that he got a hole in one


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

> Threesie today - a friend of mine posted on FB that he got a hole in one
> 
> - sras


Should go buy a lotto ticket to unless he got it on the phone then went and played from the computer


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> Should go buy a lotto ticket to unless he got it on the phone then went and played from the computer
> 
> - corelz125


I'm pretty sure it was real - actually today's word is a pretty good starter word.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

another 4


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I had a tough start but got the 4 again


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

They almost got me today but just pulled out a 6.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I took a shot at a two but settled for another 4


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I finally broke out of my foursie rut with a Bluesy Twosie:


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

I'll Join you on the 2


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Threesie for me


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got a 3 today


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Was at a loss for a few mins today but got the regular 4


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Duck I almost blew it today got it by a hair got a 6


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Duck you started this mess now you walk away? On one of your walk abouts again?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Another 2! I haven't done any woodworking in 122 days.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

There's been no activity on LJs from LittleBlackDuck in over a month. I hope that all is well with him.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I got a 2 also rare occurrence. There has been some communication with him. No explanation of why he left. Speculations he's on a walk about in the outback.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Got a 2 yesterday. I generally get 3, 4, or 5. Failed out on "foyer" awhile back, though. I use the same "seed" word every day. It turned up as the word one day! Dumb luck, of course, with little likelihood of a repeat. Unfortunately, I lost proof when I cleared my cache a couple of weeks ago. Should have made a screen shot. Oh, well.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

It's been a while, but I managed a 2-sie 2-day for 2-sday:


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I seem to be a 4 expert


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Got back about a week ago from an extended trip (extension was due to covid). Played on my phone. Ended up with these stats.










Really wished I could have boasted about my twosie then!

Got a 3sie today.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Ended up with a 5 today. Too many possibilities…


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Same here Steve


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ditto.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

I got a 4 - started off faily well, then went downhill a bit


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> I got a 4 - started off faily well, then went downhill a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet I know what you had in the white square at the end of your third guess. My wife and I both had the same word there before solving it.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Lol I think I had the same word also


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I liked how I got today's with slow and steady progress:


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Threesie


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

That seems to happen often with you Chuck. I got another 4


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I used up a lot of letters today before i got this one but got the usual 4


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I still play everyday. There has been a few tough one's over the past few days.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

https://www.quordle.com/#/

https://wordlegame.org/6-letter-words-wordle


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> There has been a few tough one s over the past few days.
> - corelz125


Same here corelz - it doesn't help when I make a silly mistake. Today's should have been a foursie if I would have given myself just a couple extra seconds.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Cleared my cache awhile back so it doesn't have every game I've played, just the last 46.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Still going here, missing days every so often.









Managed to get the last two letters the wrong way around today


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Mike you seem to go about the same way I do. Get mostly fours. Got another 4 today. I play from my phone some days and my desk top others. So all my games arent tracked together.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah, my first 3 words are generally the same ones each game to cover all the vowels off. so don't get many right in first 3 unless it looks promising and I change tack.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Yeah, my first 3 words are generally the same ones each game to cover all the vowels off. so don t get many right in first 3 unless it looks promising and I change tack.
> 
> - MikeB-UK


Unless you want the spoliers, my first two words (my "invention" and not the internet generics) get all the vowels and that elusive "Y"... From then on I usually have enough to stuff up the next guess and major in *fourbies*... Sometimes I just want to toss in the towel after failing 5 just to get back to drinking… Furtunately something keeps me going and I then manage to arse a sixbie… To date I've only crapped out 2 times, but that's nothing to be proud of as I've amassed a not so worthwhile sixbies… 









It's great to hear you guys still exercising your brains… That 1 a day WORDLE goes down well with all my other pills.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

You might enjoy knowing that my third word - if needed - is "DUCKY"


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I had 4 out of 5 letter on the third try but got the typical 4


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> You might enjoy knowing that my third word - if needed - is "DUCKY"
> 
> - sras


Do I thank you or offer condolences for your saniity?

My second is "YOUTH"... covers the other vowels and that cantankerous "Y"... why, because I can.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> Do I thank you or offer condolences for your saniity?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Neither - it's simply a matter of covering my missing vowels ("U" &"Y") and coveriing the "D" & "C". The "K" is a bonus. Coincidentally that happens to work out to spell "DUCKY"


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

The O and U i go with rough


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

I go with proud.
Don't have a y in any of my 3


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Today's threesie was quite a leap from what I had to work with.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

https://www.quordle.com/#/


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Took me 5 guesses.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Daily Quordle 161
6️⃣9️⃣
4️⃣7️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I pulled a 3 out myself. My 2nd guess was way off.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Threesie today.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Today took 5 tries. First three guesses only gave up 2 yellow letters.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Beat ya  - That green one on the 3rd gave me only one word I could think of.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

My usual 4. Almost had it in 3. My first 2 guesses werent very helpful


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> My usual 4. Almost had it in 3. My first 2 guesses werent very helpful
> 
> - corelz125


Know the feeling… I *almost* got a twosie but finished up with 6.



> Daily Quordle 161
> 6️⃣9️⃣
> 4️⃣7️⃣
> quordle.com
> ...


One a day is enough for this brain of mine. The new owners must be using an William Ng's dictionary… no vowels.


----------



## woodnek (7 mo ago)

I play once in a while. It's notthe daily one it's a practice one you can play over and over if you want.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Another 5. Had the right idea but too many words fit the pattern.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I got this one in 4. My wife had a difficult situation with all the vowels in the right place on her second guess and no consonants. There are a LOT of words that fit that pattern. She barely survived it with a 6.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

That was my situation as well.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Took me 6. A low-use letter repeated is a good way to kill people when playing "hangman", too.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I got the 2 vowels and was stuck. First strike out in a long time for me.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Today was better at a 4


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Got the 1st 3 letters with my starting word. Took* FIVE MORE TRIES* to get the final answer. Ended up with 6.

(I had the 1st 4 letters by guess #3)


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Same thing for me! I was getting concerned. Many words with the same four leading letters.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Got the 1st 3 letters with my starting word. Took* FIVE MORE TRIES* to get the final answer. Ended up with 6.
> 
> (I had the 1st 4 letters by guess #3)
> 
> - sras


I had a similar struggle to get that last letter:


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I thought I was gonna get at least a 3 but that turned to a 5 real quick. Looks like we all did the same.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Just remember that "D" comes before "K" and "L" in letter use frequency. In hindsight! 8^D

Must have had the word ending in "K" on my mind…there is some on the grill, now.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Got the 1st 3 letters with my starting word. Took* FIVE MORE TRIES* to get the final answer. Ended up with 6.
> 
> (I had the 1st 4 letters by guess #3)
> 
> ...


I wuz lucky… I arsed a *fivebie* on *385*,








Don't know why I blurred it out… suppose I didn't want everyone to know my starter of *AISLE*.

But why couldn't we all talk about *381* when I really had *sumptin'* to brag about?









Must admit, the new dicksionary manipulator makes this puzzle a tad more challenging.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

My streak of underachieving continues. Another 5.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Pulled out a 3 this morning.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I just made it with a 6 today. After four tries, I only had one letter.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I went through all vowels in 3 tries. It seems 5 and 6 is the new norm now. Who turned on expert mode all of a sudden?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I read the last 2 comments before I tackled today's puzzle. I decided to mix my approach up a bit since it seemed that today's word wasn't an easy one. Still got a 5. If I had gone my normal way it would have been a 6.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*SPOILER*










(Read further *today* [12-07-2022] at your own peril…)

*SOLY HHIT!* 2daze puzel *388* (de *Yankee* 2moro) wuz a mutha… & 'ad me me 4 words…

Got 4 greens on attempt 3… Had a choice of 8 alternatives that immediately came to mind and after Googling, 13 would have fit.

Good luck in not bommbing out.

I was lucky… rrsed a *fourbie*...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

My first word was "train", many weeks ago. It turned out to be the word, awhile back. If anyone wants to go back and check, they are welcome. I changed my first guess word after that, as I consider it highly unlikely that that word will be used again anytime soon.

Based on letter frequency- etoianshrdlu are 12 the most commonly used letters in the English alphabet. Words that cause us trouble have less common and repeated letters, like the answer to today's puzzle- 2 "a"s and 2 "m"s. But that only gets one so far. One needs a giant vocabulary, as well.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... But that only gets one so far. One needs a giant vocabulary, as well.
> - Dark_Lightning


Permit cuss words and I'd be hitting homers… I even know a swag of *five* letter words.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Another 5 here. The memory of getting 3's is starting to fade


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> My first word was "train", many weeks ago. It turned out to be the word, awhile back. If anyone wants to go back and check, they are welcome. I changed my first guess word after that, as I consider it highly unlikely that that word will be used again anytime soon.
> 
> Based on letter frequency- etoianshrdlu are 12 the most commonly used letters in the English alphabet. Words that cause us trouble have less common and repeated letters, like the answer to today s puzzle- 2 "a"s and 2 "m"s. But that only gets one so far. One needs a giant vocabulary, as well.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


The letter frequency specifically in five-letter words is a bit different:


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for that! Mine was the old printing press version…that used lead type.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I had to go through every option of the first letter today to get in in 6


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

My 3 started words had all the letters in the right place


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Chuck - I changed my guess words based on your graph

Corelz - I hate it when that happens!

Mike - Nice!

For me - I broke the spell of not getting a 3 today


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Chuck - I changed my guess words based on your graph
> 
> ...
> 
> - sras


Taking my own advice, I started with a word using the top five letters. It ended with a Titanic-like disaster.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Chuck - I changed my guess words based on your graph
> 
> ...
> 
> - sras


Taking my own advice, today I started with a word using the top five letters. It ended with a Titanic-like disaster.

- ChuckV


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

<< Double posts removed running amok! >>


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Yesterday's 3 was fun - got a 4 today


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got a 4 myself today better than the 6 the other day


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I thought it was gonna be a 3 but it turned to a 6 in a hurry.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Six here too. It was a struggle:


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Not much better here


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

How are you guys getting that graphic? If I go back and look at my puzzle, all the letters are still visible.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Did *"fair"* on *392*, but crapped out on *392*... 









good luck for today (tomorrow)...


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got a 5 today. Was clawing and scratching my way through it


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Six! Narrow escape from certain death! 8^D


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> How are you guys getting that graphic? If I go back and look at my puzzle, all the letters are still visible.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


I click the "Share" button at the bottom of the Wordle statistics window. This puts the masked image of your game into the clipboard. Then get that into an image file that LJs will let you insert.

Finally some good news today:


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> How are you guys getting that graphic? If I go back and look at my puzzle, all the letters are still visible.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll have to check into it.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

It's hard to predict the outcome based on the "success" of your first guess.

*My wife today*:










*Me today*:


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

Wordle 402 5/6

⬜⬜⬜


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

Wordle 402 5/6

Not sure why the graphic won't show…

⬜⬜⬜


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyway, I do this one in Spanish as well….

Wordle (ES) #201 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

There's one for geography as well:

#Worldle #186 2/6 (100%)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Today's (27-07-2022) was a *doozy* (no not that word)...

I got lucky!

Wordle 403 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Been traveling for a while - got one fail during that time.

Threesie today.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I got a fail yesterday. Today the first 3 guesses I only got 1 letter 14 out of 15 is a bad start and a lot of used up letters. Got a 5 though


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

3 yesterday, 5 today.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I somehow got 2 yesterday. Back to reality with 5 today.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Started off real bad, nice symmetry to it though I guess


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

Wordle 403 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Crashed and burned today - too many choices for the last 2 letters


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I was getting worried, today-

Wordle 406 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜

Doesn't show up like it should?


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Nah it never does, Looks fine in preview, but not after posting.

I paste it, take a screenshot of the area and then post the image


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I got a 4 today also. Started off slow but finished strong. Better than the 5s I been getting


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Just got back from another trip - got a 5 (and felt lucky)


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I was at a loss for awhile today but managed a 3


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Took me 5. Too many words with the last three letters.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> Took me 5. Too many words with the last three letters.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


Exactly!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

How can one not brag….









One of my two most often used starters… and for once I put my normal second first!








Kind of reminds me of a friends golf card… he couldn't play for nuts…

9, 12, 14, 8, 11, 16, *1,* 12….


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Congrats LBD!

I crashed and burned on today's puzzle.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, congrats, LBD! Got it in 4 today. I wish I had saved my 1/6, but I didn't have an account at the time, and lost it when I cleared my cache. Different seed word now. Maybe Lightning will strike again…


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Took me 5 today. I've been switching up my starter word lately. Haven't had the muck of a duck yet with a hole in one.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Was quite happy to get a 4 today


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I had a good second guess. Got 4 out of 5 so got a 3


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Felt lucky to get a 5










Was getting a bit worried after the first 2 guesses fell flat


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I barely survived today:


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Same thing as sras with the first three guesses. Got lucky with the fourth guess.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got a 4 today my 2nd guess lined up a few key letters


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Got a 4 today my 2nd guess lined up a few key letters
> 
> - corelz125


Ditto on my *yesterday's* (your *today's*) with a *foursie*, but lucked out *today* your *tomorrow*,









*Marty McFly*, move over!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

You've been on some streak lately duck


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> You ve been on some streak lately duck
> 
> - corelz125


You may notice some gaps between posts *c125*... I try not to brag about my failures and let everyone know that I can regress to their level.

Just kidding… I attacked a clover with a box cutter and finished up with the luck of a six leafer… 
Being a master of bull********************, gives me a good vocabulary most *genteele* people haven't dared to experienced.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

A four today. My third guess was really good - except that it was wrong.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Five words today. Had I followed the letter frequency list I might have got it in four. My seed word has failed to get any hits a few times, now.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Bombed today the 3 letters I got had me for a total loss


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ,,,,, Had I followed the letter frequency list I might have got it in four…..
> - DarkLightning


*frequency list_*... is a big fat *PHOOEY*! I've been using it for over 30 years and not one of the letters have turned up in *Lotto*!

A hint for those that haven't done tomorrow's… and I'm somehow sure 100% fit that bill, today's mongrel word is one of those where 1 letter can have nearly 26 values.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

LOL. Now THERE'S a hint worth having!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

With that hint, I got it in three:









Without that hint, it would have taken me three.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

A long Wordle thread? Seriously? Is it a private party or can I join in?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

3/6. It could easily have been 5/6 given the letters.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

A four for me today.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

His hint helped me out. Switched up my starter word and got 4 letters from the start. Got a 3 with the options of the four letters.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

No private party just some puzzle people


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Squeeked in


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> With that hint, I got it in three:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bugger… no more *Mr. NiceGuy*... bang goes my commission of that pittance of extra spruiking shekels from *NYTimes*. 


> A long Wordle thread? Seriously? Is it a private party or can I join in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the *"thinkers"*.. it's a place to brag/comisserate about your *stinkers*... no, not your *Fartles*, but the *sevenbies* (the one that got away)... or those *ACES*.

*Non WORDLE muggles* cannot appreciate our anguish when one is sitting on row #5 with a screenfull of yellows and greys.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Sweat beads on my brow, and the fleas start jumping off my scalp because of their hot feet, by the time I get to guess 5. Thanks you, Piers Anthony, for that image. 8^D


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Got lucky. Even with four letters it was still a random guess.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Got a 3 as well. Should have been a 2 if I would have thought a little longer.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I got a 5 had letters all over the place


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I had two choices for my 3rd guess - guessed wrong and got a 4


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Six today. Too many choices for the first letter.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Four. Got lucky, there were two matching letters in my first guess. The repeated letter threw me a bit.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got a 3 it was a shot in the dark but the light came on


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

It took me five today. But, I like the pattern! If only I had four greens on the fourth try.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Got it in 5. Almost a 90º rotation of ChuckV's.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Five for me too. Mine's more symmetrical.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Really suited my starting words, shame I didn't do the second one first


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> Six today. Too many choices for the first letter.
> 
> - clagwell












Same here. I was feeling pretty good on Guess #2. That didn't last.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I got a 4 first two guesses didn't help much


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

3


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Six for me


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Four here


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Weeping out of my snake eyes…









or are they crocodile tears?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

got a 3 my 2nd guess was only one letter off


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Disaster strikes!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Bummer! I nearly came to that end, myself.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

YAF - Yet Another Four


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Five this time


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Disaster strikes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought I gave *yazall* a hint with my 5 greenies… 








oh well, 420 is a doozy!
I've been binge watching *"The Man in the High Castle"* series where fictionally Germany and Japan won WW2… I reckon *NYT* is using their dictionary.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Just scraped in as well


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Disaster strikes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A) Not much of a hint
B) I don't cheat


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

8^/ Augured in. ¯\(ツ)/¯


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Two choices for a three, picked the wrong one.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> Two choices for a three, picked the wrong one.
> 
> - clagwell


I got lucky


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Two choices for a three, picked the wrong one.
> 
> - clagwell
> 
> ...


I also had a very lucky third try. It looks a lot like Steve's.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got a 4 today but I was at a total loss with my 2nd guess then took two more tires to get that one right letter


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Got a 4 today but I was at a total loss with my 2nd guess then took two more tires to get that one right letter
> 
> - corelz125


For this *"Son of a Hungarian fern cutter"*, my limited *Inglis* has me wondering why I often have a choice of *5 or 6* alternatives for the correct word… and most often I pick the wrong *4 or 5*... or simply crap out.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got a 3 today had a bad start than took another shot in the dark that actually worked


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Four today


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Another 3


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I could tell this was going to be one of those days. I would have needed 8 guesses today.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Five


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I got five today too:









But yesterday I was in a panic and guessed all sorts of things that I never thought would be words. Two of them were words that I have never seen. Since it is no longer August 14 anywhere, I will reveal my insanity:


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I was taking wild guesses today they added up to a fail


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Bajhi and Gazhi are words in English? Who knew?

Took me 4 today.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Bajhi and Gazhi are words in English? Who knew?
> 
> Took me 4 today.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


Yeah. From something that I read, there are two lists of words in Wordle. One has "all" the valid five-letter words and the other, significantly smaller, has the words that will appear as a solution.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Bajhi and Gazhi are words in English? Who knew?
> 
> Took me 4 today.
> 
> ...


My, my, that's interesting. I know words from the international Scrabble dictionary that bounced when I used them as guesses. I think that I'll hunt down that little lexicon. Shouldn't matter too much, there's no penalty for trying a word it doesn't recognize.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

It bahji is a word for the day think we're all in trouble that day


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

I reckon I'd have got Bhaji earlier than I managed Khaki - who doesn't like an onion bhaji.
If it's food related, I reckon Pizza is going to cause problems


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Eh. I've never heard of it, and worse, I can't even eat onions, anymore. 8^(


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Khaki I actually did good on. It depends on which starter word I use to get pizza quickly


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Four this morning


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Luck of the draw cost me one guess…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

5 today - mostly because I had run out of plausible letters


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I got a 4 but found another word I never knew existed


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Today I was lucky to eliminate a lot of possibilities in the first two guesses and got it in three.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

5, but should have been 4. Made a goofball guess on 4.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Lucky 3


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Four


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Boys* and *Girls*, just some down to earth stats at the *426* milestone (just a tad short by 574)... interrupted by a replacement PC which reset my cookies,









Looks like the *foursies* are the norm, though am surprised by the proliferation of the *thressies*...

Nevertheless, that ace stands out like *"dogs"* (apologies to *GR8*'s pet blog) and the hidden 3 fails, is not a bad tasting pill… though if I 'member correctly, if the answer wasn't given after 6, I'd still be trying to guess one of those fails…


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Did well today.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Got five today.
Here's my stats:


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

5 for me to thought I had a good word for a 4 but they had other ideas


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mine was very similar:


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I had 4 letters on the 2nd guess but kept guessing the wrong last letter but ended up with a 4


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Been traveling again. I decided to clean up the cookies on my PC - lost all my stats. Starting over…


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Been traveling again. I decided to clean up the cookies on my PC - lost all my stats. Starting over…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great distribution of scores so far! Now you just need a 6 and a 1.

I got a 3 today.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Another vote for 3! Looking at my seed word and the next word, I was expecting a 4, but figured it out. Steve (sras) if you make an account it will supposedly save your stats. I hope. I haven't cleared my cache in awhile.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> That is a great distribution of scores so far! Now you just need a 6 and a 1.
> 
> - ChuckV


The 1 would be nice - I can do without the 6


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Did the same thing with my phone yesterday everything was wiped clean when I did todays puzzle. Hey at least it got rid of the missed ones


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

4 today


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Just squeezed by, kept picking the wrong word


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I was on the same path Mike but guessed it in 6


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Same here, that takes care of the missing 6










Now I just need the 1


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Add me to the sixers for today:


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

5, again. I got a few threes over the last week, but I could tell right away that this might be a crash scenario.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Same here, that takes care of the missing 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must admit I have arsed one *"1"*... Unfortunately as I usually use the same 2 starter words, my possible chances may be a tad limited to just one more. I was lucky that day, as that was one of those few days when I reversed my order of input… having used up one, I have to continually self-flagellate to not use it as #1 if I wanna ace it again.

I've found that the words are getting a tad more difficult lately, however, being the *Son of a Hungarian Fern Cutter* and not good at English, makes my guesses a tad easier… probably reduces my handicap by 1.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I had a slow start, but then some luck on the second try:


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

^ Nice! Chugged out another 4.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got a 3 today had a good start


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

3 today


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I was lucky today!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Indeed!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

And I was happy with my 3 until I see these 2's!

I doubt I'll be able to keep having my 3's be the dominate score - but it's true for now!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Fours are my most common score.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> Fours are my most common score.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


I'm pretty sure that's where I'll end up…


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Fours are my most common score.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning
> 
> ...


If you quit now, you can claim it forever, lol. Kind of like when a part-time college student gets an "A" in their first class and then takes classes only for credit so that they can maintain their 4.0 GPA. Not accusing you of this, btw, but I've seen it happen.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got the right 4 letters fast but took the 6th one to get the last letter.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Got the right 4 letters fast but took the 6th one to get the last letter.
> 
> - corelz125


The same for me:


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Yup, pretty close to nothing.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I guess I'll be happy with my 4.

But the 4's have pulled into a tie. Just a matter of time before they take over!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I guess none of us had the eye on the word


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I use the same "seed" word every day. It may eventually hit, like the previous one (which I changed, of course). Probably not in my lifetime, though. Though in this puzzle, I had an "i" in every guess…


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

That's better!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

The 3's pulled back into the lead today.










I'll enjoy it while it lasts…


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

3 for me also today


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Dammit, looked so promising as everything was turning green on the first go


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Should have been a 3, but I picked a lower frequency letter.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Not a lot of early green, but it worked out for me:


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy dance for me today


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

A 3 for me also


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Five. My first two guesses had no letters of the final word.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

My first 2 guesses today only had one letter. Then it turned to the guessing game for the 5th letter. Squeaked out a 6.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

6 here as well - an happy with it


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

"I coulda been a contender"


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Rats - I had a chance at a 2. Actually had typed it in but decided to switch the first letter.

Still - a 3 is not bad…


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Rats - I had a chance at a 2. Actually had typed it in but decided to switch the first letter.
> 
> Still - a 3 is not bad…
> 
> ...


That is quite the first guess!

I took 4 today.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

> That is quite the first guess!
> 
> - ChuckV


Thanks Chuck, another 3 today.










I know that eventually a plague of 4's will overtake the 3's but I am going to enjoy this while it lasts


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Was a tough start but got a 4


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Three for me.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

And then, a 6/6.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I had lots of choices for the first two letters:


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Had a good round today










And still having a good start on the stats - but that WILL change


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

3 for me to


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

In retrospect, I should have guessed the repeated letter first. But I got focused on trying other letters first, and almost outsmarted myself into failure.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Not much to brag about recently… have been hovering closer to the r-send (4+)... till today.

After my first standard word, no idea why other than thrillseeking, I abandoned my 2nd one and chose an "out of left" guess. Fortunately before I hit [ENTER], I reread the guess and realised I hadn't used one of my yellow letters and changed the word…

*Voilla!*,


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Swinging by the neck on today's round of "Hangman". 8^(


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice one LBD!

Got a 5 today…


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got another 3 today


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Better today.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Got cocky on the 4th. and crapped out on the 6th. I'm sure they're using a loosely Chinese translation of the *Engrish Oxfold*.

Love the symetry.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Not bad if you were playing Tetris lbd


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am looking forward to finding out tomorrow what LBD was battling with.

I got a 3 today.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I got a 3 also.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Splat. I'm keeping lbd company on this one.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Splat. I m keeping lbd company on this one.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


I am also in the sinking Duck Boat, but without the wonderful symmetry:


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Count me in on the failure to. I did learn a new word though. I was on the same path as Chuck but had the first letter not the last


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

My wife has joined the party!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Today's word was a stinker. We don't use that word around here. Maybe some region (like England) does. Wife and I both were DNF.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

duckie youve created quite the "cult" here.so when do you serve the kool aid ? ;-)) hey you wont come to me so i came to you ! so this wordle thing,is it like a spelling bee ?

for those mystified,it's a personal thing !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Today s word was a stinker. We don t use that word around here. Maybe some region (like England) does. Wife and I both were DNF.
> 
> - Ocelot


Agree *Oce*, however, talking about SWMBOs, I didn't want to fess but I suffered the greatest indignity… SWMBO, (whose stats are bottom heavy… Dear, I mean mainly in the 4, 5 and 6s… crap I'm gonna cop it!), landed a fourbie. She hasn't done an Irish jig for nearly 30 years… dancing around me and taunting. She even brought me my cask-o-vino with *LOOSER* boldly texta'd (Sharpied) on the side.

Back to par today with the standard fourbie,











> ... hey you wont come to me so i came to you ! so this wordle thing,is it like a spelling bee ?
> - pottz


Hey *pottzy*, welcome. Found that not too many *dumbasses* bother to follow this and ruffle my feathers.
You gotta give it a try while waiting for the *Pattio* stats to roll over 3,000. Good way to set up a non-violent (at first) competition with SWMBO… but then again, you'd have know how to cook if you wanna survive…. I buy a lot of home-delivery and established a comfy bed in the dog house.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Today s word was a stinker. We don t use that word around here. Maybe some region (like England) does. Wife and I both were DNF.
> 
> - Ocelot
> 
> ...


damn…..im home again !!!! i knew one of those old keys i saved were still good !!!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

OK, that's better-


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Back to my regularly scheduled 4. My last guess for yesterday was Parev never heard it before or never paid any mind to it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Boys* and *Girls*, 
Being 1 day ahead, how about a *roll call*?.. my stance at *Wordle 456*, after a cookie reset (and registering), stands at,








The *sixbies* are my *Get out of jail* gifts… the proximity of *threebies* vs *fourbies* makes me a tad complacent… and if I do the maths, I *clagged* out 4 times.
Nevertheless, that *ACE* sticks out like *canine gonads*...

Just snuck in today to elevate my stats to a whopping *2 streak*...

With a chuckle, I asked SWMBO if she cared to share her info… she informed me that *marrying me* was enough proof of her stupidity!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

My stats are posted above a couple of places. I really wish that I had registered, so that the "1" guess had some number (like "1"). I'll stick with the same seed word until it blossoms, though I expect that that will happen only once. My first guess word that time was "stair". Of course, I've since changed the first word guess, since I don't expect them to repeat it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> My stats are posted above a couple of places…..
> - Dark_Lightning


Was that *#456*... JUst trying to establish a base line… means nothing now, but in 30 years, we can look back and laugh.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

It was in the mid-300s, if I had to guess. You can see my stats above, but I registered many days later.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> It was in the mid-300s, if I had to guess. You can see my stats above, but I registered many days later.
> - Dark Lightning


Sorry to be pedantic *D_L*_ ( you gotta get rid of the *"*_*_"*) . I would like today… or tomorrow for you Yankeelanders.

What# You posted?... 
I can post my #340 score…
... 0,1,1.1,2,1… no-QED! Sorry, no malice intended.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

That would be #455. Here's #456:


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got a 3 today


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Took me 5.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Got a 3. (Really just testing inserting an image via copy/paste)

Wordle 458 3/6*

?⬛?⬛?
???⬛?
?????


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Same as *Chucky*... trying out posting.
Wordle 459 5/6

?⬜⬜⬜?
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
??⬜?⬜
??⬜?⬜
?????
though not as successful.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Wordle 459 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Same as *Chucky*... trying out posting.
> Wordle 459 5/6
> 
> ?⬜⬜⬜?
> ...


Looks like the new software still doesn't accept a direct paste from Wordle... *D_L*, did you load a picture?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Looks like the new software still doesn't accept a direct paste from Wordle... *D_L*, did you load a picture?


Wordle 460 4/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Looks like a screen capture and paste is still the go... at least for me.











Wordle 460 4/6

🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I give up...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

lbd, I used the "share" button at the website and then ctrl-v here to paste.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Share and paste works for me

Wordle 459 4/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dark_Lightning said:


> lbd, I used the "share" button at the website and then ctrl-v here to paste.


That's what I do (have also tried in the past), however, for some reason it seems to have crapped out as per the post #604. Then I did the same in #605 and it worked. I think it's the *NY Times* author messing with what little is left of my brain.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got a 4 today and 3 yesterday better than last week.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Woo-hoo!

Wordle 460 2/6

🟩🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Now that is weird. When I posted my results the other day (#601), it looked fine. Now it is screwed up.

Here is my so-so result from today:
Wordle 460 4/6*

⬛⬛🟩⬛🟨
🟩⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟨🟩🟩⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

ChuckV said:


> Now that is weird. When I posted my results the other day (#601), it looked fine. Now it is screwed up.
> 
> Here is my so-so result from today:
> Wordle 460 4/6*
> ...


So far so good. Let's see how it ages.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dark_Lightning said:


> Woo-hoo!
> 
> Wordle 460 2/6
> 
> ...


The devil in me gave me a *fourbie*,


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

That last (2/6) was a rarity.

Wordle 461 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nothing to brag about today. But I like all the green.

Wordle 461 5/6*

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just testing the capabilities of the new site:


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

ChuckV - the picture is rotated wrong. The right shoulder should be on the bottom.

I'll update my wordle activity later. Still struggling with the new site...


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

sras said:


> ChuckV - the picture is rotated wrong. The right shoulder should be on the bottom.
> 
> I'll update my wordle activity later. Still struggling with the new site...


OK, this should make everyone happy - or at least dizzy.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I shouldn't rush it, but I did preferred the simplicity of the old LJ format... even with the sideways pictures. Far too much reading/scrolling/searching on this new one. Incredible how software designed to make life easier, sometimes doesn't... Coming from an old mainframe systems software development, modern IT'ers need to learn to think rationally of what users need rather than think what they want..

Would love a copy (and how to) of that undecided picture... prepared to trade my last *twobie*.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I shouldn't rush it, but I preferred the old LJ format... even with the sideways pictures. Far too much reading/scrolling/searching on this new one. INcredible how software designed to make life easier, doesn't... Coming from an old mainframe systems software developer, modern IT'ers need to learn to think rationally.
> 
> Would love a copy (and how to) of that undecided picture... prepared to trade my last *twobie*.


I used this to make you spin:





3D Gif Maker







www.3dgifmaker.com





This is a "Diag. Rotating Cube."

Have fun!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

ChuckV said:


> I used this to make you spin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Green bum*.... or others may say Grassy arse.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Better than yesterday. Could have been one of two words with a different first letter. Guessed right.

Wordle 462 3/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟨🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Was gone for a week and then took another week to catch up on everything - part of that being trying to get used to this new (not going to say "improved" yet) system.

I've managed to keep the 4's down, but the 5's are starting to take over


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got a 3 today had 4 out 5 letters on the first guess a little to jumbled to get a 2 though.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Mostly 4s in my world, too.

Wordle 463 4/6

⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dark_Lightning said:


> Mostly 4s in my world, too.
> 
> Wordle 463 4/6
> 
> ...


Must _admit_, I cracked *463* for a *threebie*.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Must _admit_, I cracked *463* for a *threebie*.


Same here - it's been a while


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Must _admit_, I cracked *463* for a *threebie*.


My mistake was using the first word I could think of instead of pondering whether there was another word that had letters used at a higher frequency. That _might _have given me a 3.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Today's was an easy word but I over thought it and got a 5


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I got my very common score of 4 today:

Wordle 463 4/6*

⬛🟨🟨🟩⬛
🟩🟨⬛🟩⬛
🟩⬛🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

ChuckV said:


> I got my very common score of 4 today:
> 
> Wordle 463 4/6*
> 
> ...


My *463 threebie* was balanced out by my *464 fivebie*!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey LBD, when were you promoted?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

ChuckV said:


> Hey LBD, when were you promoted?
> View attachment 3853819


Appreciate the acknowledgement and all that's outstanding are the _*protection shekels*_ from all the low ranked *Philistines* that remain.

That badge is to match my *"dodge y " left* arm that I've been bitchin' about for the last 18 months... earned from an "inoperable" pinched nerve in my spine.
(lucky casks are easy to open).... and of course I wanted to be like *pottzy* and *many others* that now wear *a shiny star* on their Avatar... they bought theirs... I earned mine through self effort, using only graph paper, pencil and handtools, in my 12°C workshop without heating.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

'nudder 5.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I got it in just a "phew"


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

3 for me today


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

ChuckV said:


> I got it in just a "phew"
> 
> View attachment 3853909


Again *Chucky*, I am impressed with your artwork... Is this another one of those WEB based offerings... I'm forever looking to enhance my "graphics affects" arsenal and would love to use this concept... _hint, hint_.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Again *Chucky*, I am impressed with your artwork... Is this another one of those WEB based offerings... I'm forever looking to enhance my "graphics affects" arsenal and would love to use this concept... _hint, hint_.


Although I would like to take credit for that image, the reality is far less impressive. Googling "wordle phew" will return oodles of images of similar products available for purchase.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

ChuckV said:


> Although I would like to take credit for that image, the reality is far less impressive. Googling "wordle phew" will return oodles of images of similar products available for purchase.


Thanks for the inspiration *Chucky*... My take on *Wordle #364*,








Compliments of *SketchUp*...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Decided to make a commemorative cuppa red,


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

4 today


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

There is nothing interesting about my results today. I just enjoy how easy it is to include an image on the new LJ site. It might not be a very good platform for discussing woodworking, but it shines for discussing Wordle. And why are we all here anyway?

Wordle 465 5/6*

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟩⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Both my engines were up in flames today with only 1 letter the 1st 3 guesses but pulled off a 4.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Wordle 466 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Got a 4 due to not paying enough attention


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Wordle 466 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Wordle 466 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

The new forum does make it easier to share this image.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

sras said:


> Wordle 466 4/6
> 
> ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
> 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
> ...


Hope no one follows... after *D_L*'s *5*, your *4* and now my *3*,








the next post gotta be a *2*... and then maybe a *1*?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Hope no one follows... after *D_L*'s *5*, your *4* and now my *3*,
> View attachment 3854203
> 
> the next post gotta be a *2*... and then maybe a *1*?


Well, Corelz and ChuckV haven't shown up yet today...


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here I am to ruin all the fun.
Wordle 466 4/6*

⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I got a 4 today also for a word I never used before


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

corelz125 said:


> I got a 4 today also for *a word I never used before*


I get a moon-slap from SWMBO for *a word I use every day*.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Nearly got burnt on this one.

Wordle 467 5/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Dark_Lightning said:


> Nearly got burnt on this one.


I think I know what you had for your fourth guess. Luckily I didn't think of that.
Wordle 467 4/6*

🟩⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟩🟨🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Wordle 467 4/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Same here


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Wordle 467 3/6

🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
I'm winning


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Four again today. It's been a long long time since I got a 2.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'm running at about 4% for 2/6, so don't feel bad.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dark_Lightning said:


> Yeah, I'm running at about 4% for 2/6, so don't feel bad.


I'm running about 7%... today's pathetic attempt,









Not that I'm making a statement either way... but it really pisses SWMBO off... she is an absolute *WORDLE* tragic... and loathes *her* modest stats.

*BTW:* I'm loosing weight due to lack of meals and the calories burned through rolling activity in the dog-house bed. AT least the *blue nightie* stopped ripping at the seams.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

'nudder 5 :/

Wordle 468 5/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Dark_Lightning said:


> 'nudder 5 :/


Same here. In fact, my last three look the same as yours.

Wordle 468 5/6*

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Time for a happy dance

Wordle 468 2/6

🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

ANother 4 again


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

sras said:


> Time for a happy dance
> 
> Wordle 468 2/6
> 
> ...


I *468 *you... I got a *fivebie*.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

This could have been worse.

Wordle 469 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I *468 *you... I got a *fivebie*.


And ... Same for me today 

Wordle 469 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Yesterday was more fun 😊


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got another 4. This one had nice symmetry to it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I got lucky today... I got a *fiver*,









Big deal you might say, but SWMBO got a fourbie... She's already poured me a glass of vino, promised my favourite roast for tea and I'll have a comfy bed to sleep in tonight.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> I got lucky today... I got a *fiver*,
> View attachment 3854712
> 
> 
> Big deal you might say, but SWMBO got a fourbie... She's already poured me a glass of vino, promised my favourite roast for tea and I'll have a comfy bed to sleep in tonight.


Many years ago, my wife was quite angry with me about something, and told me that I was sleeping on the couch in the living room. I explained that if she didn't want to be near me, the couch was hers to occupy. I slept in the bed that night (and so did she).


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dark_Lightning said:


> Many years ago, my wife was quite angry with me about something, and told me that I was sleeping on the couch in the living room. I explained that if she didn't want to be near me, the couch was hers to occupy. I slept in the bed that night (and so did she).


I tried that once (only)... she made me drag the bed out to the dog-house.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I go to sleep first so I always get the bed.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

corelz125 said:


> I go to sleep first so I always get the bed.


I refuse to go to bed at 9:00pm... I'd finish up early out of bed and have to make the breakfast.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Wordle 470 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dark_Lightning said:


> Wordle 470 3/6
> 
> ⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
> 🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
> 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


While I was in the good books with my *fiver*, that *threebie* would put you in my SWMBOs bad books... and her* thunderbolts *have *reach*!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Getting close to my seed word with their words...

Wordle 471 2/6

🟩🟩⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Just missed a 2...
Wordle 471 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
No yellow squares - is there a special award for that?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got another 4 today but had 0 out of the first 10 letters.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

When I get none with my seed word I get nervous, but it worked out.

Wordle 472 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I had one of THOSE games today

Wordle 472 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

There's at least one more word with those last 4 letters so it could have been worse

And no yellow squares again - must not be that special 🙂


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Yellow squares mean that letter is in the word, but not in that spot, in my games,


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Also 4, loads of yellows
Wordle 472 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dark_Lightning said:


> Yellow squares mean that letter is in the word, but not in that spot, in my games,


Yep - same here - I just happened to have the last 2 games guess all greens. Kinda rare (I think)


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Dumb luck. I'll take it!

Wordle 473 2/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

So close!
Wordle 473 3/6

🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got a 3 today


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

All I can brag about is *"nothing to brag about"*! Keeping my run of 4s honest.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, fours dominate over here, too.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Mosly 4's here, quite lot of 5's as well.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Damn, just missed getting a *1* by a *tiny 5*,

Wordle 475 X/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

My *GUESS DISTRIBUTION* really lets my major attempt(s) down,


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Wordle 474 3/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Boy, that looks familiar!
Wordle 474 3/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Damn, just missed getting a *1* by a *tiny 5*,
> 
> Wordle 475 X/6
> 
> ...


That's a harbinger of doom for me tomorrow. Last time you didn't get it, a bunch of us didn't!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dark_Lightning said:


> Boy, that looks familiar!
> Wordle 474 3/6
> 
> 🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
> ...


Were you coping my paper?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dark_Lightning said:


> That's a harbinger of doom for me tomorrow. Last time you didn't get it, a bunch of us didn't!


Just flip your 10 sided coin to pick the right 1st. letter.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Just flip your 10 sided coin to pick the right 1st. letter.


Bock bock bock...maybe I'll chicken out tomorrow!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dark_Lightning said:


> Bock bock bock...maybe I'll chicken out tomorrow!


Or stop at #5 and leave till the next day... You'll lose your streak, but won't register an *X*!

Trick I learnt from SWMBO.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Or stop at #5 and leave till the next day... You'll lose your streak, but won't register an *X*!
> 
> Trick I learnt from SWMBO.


I'll live dangerously tomorrow. It's not like sliding off the road, racing my friends on winding mountain roads...


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Or stop at #5 and leave till the next day... You'll lose your streak, but won't register an *X*!
> 
> Trick I learnt from SWMBO.


I was seriously considering taking this advice. Chalk this one up to pure luck.

Wordle 475 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟨⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

We must be sharing a brain, Steve. 
A lot of words with those last four letters!

Wordle 475 6/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

sras said:


> I was seriously considering taking this advice. Chalk this one up to pure luck.
> 
> Wordle 475 6/6
> 
> ...





Dark_Lightning said:


> We must be sharing a brain, Steve.
> A lot of words with those last four letters!
> 
> Wordle 475 6/6
> ...


You guys got lucky... or do you only have a 5 sided coin?

Lucky my 10 sided coin landed on it's edge today,

Wordle 476 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> You guys got lucky... or do you only have a 5 sided coin?
> 
> Lucky my 10 sided coin landed on it's edge today,
> 
> ...


I'm calling it skill!  So many words with the one different first letter, yes lucky...*d*ucky.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Went from a 3 to a failure today


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

corelz125 said:


> Went from a 3 to a failure today


That's good *C125*... it can only get better moving forward... even a *sixbie* is an improvement and breaks the drought... and if you fail immediately again, it's just a replay of current trend.

Just think of the countless crappy scores for the billions that haven't tried *WORDLE*.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Five today. It was looking grim there for a bit.

Wordle 476 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I feel lucky

Wordle 476 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

guess it got better got a 5 today


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

sras said:


> I feel lucky
> 
> Wordle 476 4/6
> 
> ...


I suspect that we are using the same word for our first guess, or only one letter different, based on how I'm seeing the guesses march to a solution.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dark_Lightning said:


> I suspect that we are using the same word for our first guess, or only one letter different, based on how I'm seeing the guesses march to a solution.


I actually use 4 or 5 different starting words - just to make it interesting 😀


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I basically use the same 2 starting *"seeds"*... I'm not a great thrillseeker.

My second will remain second as it scored me an Ace. Tempted not to use it as my first word again... no idea why... maybe superstition being an ex- Hungarian.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm thinking that the NYT uses an established list and not a random list, so I use the same first guess every time. No sense in presenting a moving target. That word has a lot of the "right" letters, _most _of the time. If it doesn't have _any_, I have another word comprised of a bunch of the other commonly used letters, all different from the first guess word. I'm not making every game solved within the 6 guesses, obviously, but that's my approach, for minimization of meeting the hangman.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dark_Lightning said:


> I'm thinking that the NYT uses an established list .....


I tried to use science, but *NaCl* just left a *salty* taste in my mouth.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Case in point, first word had no matches, second word was really lucky. The third word has a couple possibilities, lucked into it.
Wordle 477 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I was getting nervous after guess 3

Wordle 477 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

I was getting twitchy at the 3rd one as well, got lucky on the 4th
Wordle 477 5/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I went 0 for my first 10 but managed a 4


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

corelz125 said:


> I went 0 for my first 10 but managed a 4


A four looks good today!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

This one was fun!

Wordle 478 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Fun for some, not for others 

Wordle 478 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dark_Lightning said:


> This one was fun!
> 
> Wordle 478 3/6
> 
> ...





sras said:


> Fun for some, not for others
> 
> Wordle 478 6/6
> 
> ...



I didn't *478* it... though a *5* is better than a *6*.

Today's was challenging,
Wordle 479 3/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

^ Looks like you beat it right up!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

challenging and got a 3? challenged with a 5 for me


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

More than one word with the outer 4 letters. Picked the wrong one, first.

Wordle 479 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Nothing to see here folks - just move along

Wordle 479 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I was at a loss for awhile but figured out a 4


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Got lucky with 479,









But had me reading (UGH!) the bloody dictionary for today's (480),


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, that was fun!

Wordle 480 2/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

What word do you start with?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Last 3 letters, only so many words.

Wordle 480 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

rwe2156 said:


> What word do you start with?


PM sent


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

sras said:


> Well, that was fun!
> 
> Wordle 480 2/6
> 
> ...


That's nothing short of amazing!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dark_Lightning said:


> That's nothing short of amazing!


Thanks - I was pretty surprised!

Getting the first letter and ruling out 4 others helped.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

sras said:


> Thanks - I was pretty surprised!
> 
> Getting the first letter and ruling out 4 others helped.


Must admit when I get *didly* on my first seed, I go for my second... As my second has already scored an ace, my odds are basically limitted to a 3+.
Fortunately my 1st seed. has handy letters and if I get a good hit my chances of raising a *twobie* is increased... otherwise the odds are 4 or 5...


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got another 4 today. If my first word is a total miss I have a 2nd word with 5 new letters and when both of those come up zeros then its wild guesses


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

corelz125 said:


> Got another 4 today. If my first word is a total miss I have a 2nd word with 5 new letters and when both of those come up zeros then its wild guesses


Same for me, but that leads to the hangman, usually.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Note to self: Not all brains are created equal, you big dummy!!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Four here

Wordle 481 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Better than I did!

Wordle 481 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

It took me awhile today but got the usual 4


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

sras said:


> Four here
> 
> Wordle 481 4/6
> 
> ...


I'm a *481* to you,









at least in score.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Nudder 4.

Wordle 482 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

LBD - that's a familiar pattern!

Another 4 for today..

Wordle 482 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

The 4's are catching up!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Augured in. Lots of words with those last four letters. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

No skill here - just luck

Wordle 483 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

No luck here - just skill 
Wordle 483 2/6

🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

sras said:


> No skill here - just luck
> 
> Wordle 483 3/6
> 
> ...





MikeB_UK said:


> No luck here - just skill
> Wordle 483 2/6
> 
> 🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
> 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


No luck or skill, just just.


----------



## YRTi (Jan 11, 2022)

I was interested in what wordle is and here I played!
I literally did a "cheat" and got it right on the 2nd try!
I think it was 483 and 2/6

🟩🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

It's fun game.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

YRTi said:


> I was interested in what wordle is and here I played!
> I literally did a "cheat" and got it right on the 2nd try!
> I think it was 483 and 2/6
> 
> ...


Agree it's fun... must admit I'm addicted... there are a few variants where you can get more than 1 each day, but I think 1 a day is enough to keep it challenging and maintain interest...

Feel free to share your hits and tragedies here... If you land an *Ace (1),* at least members on this thread will appreciate the *achievement*.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Lots of words to try. At least I didn't augur in.

Wordle 484 5/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

A 3 here

Wordle 484 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

It felt like I contributed some skill to this one...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

So close!

Wordle 485 2/6

🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dark_Lightning said:


> So close!
> 
> Wordle 485 2/6
> 
> ...


I Keep telling people, use* "Z"* as a last resort after line 5... 500*:*1 it'll never be used... I've seen more words with *"2"* in it in my dictionary!

Still I'll give you *"E"* for *E*ffort!... or maybe take it away.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Another 3 - I'll take it

Wordle 485 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

3 again...
Wordle 486 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I used zebra as a starting word a few times


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

'nudder 4, Failed to post yesterday, don't know why!

Wordle 486 4/6

🟨🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Today, might as well put 'em together.

Wordle 487 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

That's five 3's in a row. The law of averages is going to catch up with me any day now...
Wordle 487 3/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

sras said:


> That's five 3's in a row. The law of averages is going to catch up with me any day now...
> Wordle 487 3/6
> 
> 🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
> ...


I'm lucky to get 3 letters in a row...


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Another 3 - this one took a while

Wordle 488 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Took me 4. I decided to get silly with word #2.

Wordle 488 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

sras said:


> Another 3 - *this one took a while*
> 
> Wordle 488 3/6
> 
> ...


A *THREE* will get you *1*... _*once*_, but it may take *a tad longer*.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

And - the streak of 3's ends at 6. Couldn't even manage a 4 today.
Wordle 489 5/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Four seems to be my go-to. Maybe I can claim a three, since my first guess had NO matching letters? 

Wordle 489 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got a phew yesterday but a 3 today


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dark_Lightning said:


> Four seems to be my go-to. Maybe I can claim a three, since my first guess had NO matching letters?
> 
> Wordle 489 4/6
> 
> ...





corelz125 said:


> Got a phew yesterday but a 3 today


Carried the baton to cross the line with *bronze*... won't brag about my *snake eyes* for today (_or is it snake rrrs_).... shhh!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Carried the baton to cross the line with *bronze*... won't brag about my *snake eyes* for today (_or is it snake rrrs_).... shhh!


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Back to a 3

Wordle 490 3/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Wordle 490 3/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got a 5 today happy with it to thought it was gonna a loss


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Wordle 491 X/6... *crapped out today... wont say more because of spoilers... ******************** that alone is a spoiler!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Wordle 491 X/6... *crapped out today... wont say more because of spoilers... ******************** that alone is a spoiler!


well, it is a warning to play this one with some careful thought - or throw caution to the wind.

Not sure which strategy I'll use yet


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I got a 3/6 the other day by throwing caution to the wind. I think it was one you also got a three on. Kind of a quirky way to think, with that solution. I'm probably going to augur in on it, tomorrow.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dark_Lightning said:


> I got a 3/6 the other day by *throwing caution to the wind*. .


That's how I crapped out on *491*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dark_Lightning said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Pics can *lie*,


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

First two guesses were fecal matter, but I didn't get too wrapped up in it..

Wordle 491 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I threw caution to the wind on guess #2 - seems to have worked out okay

Wordle 491 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Nearly got me 

Wordle 491 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Wordle 492 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Actually today's was so easy, I should have got it in *1*... would have if I didn't stuff around with my first 2 guesses.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Wordle 492 3/6
> 
> 🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
> ⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
> ...


We all stuff around with our first guesses, bud. If we were clairvoyant, we'd all get it, first try. What was your first word, lol? Wrong question. What was your _third _word, so that I have some bragging rights, tomorrow?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dark_Lightning said:


> We all stuff around with our first guesses, bud. If we were clairvoyant, we'd all get it, first try. What was your first word, lol? Wrong question. What was your _third _word, so that I have some bragging rights, tomorrow?


I'll tell you tomorrow... so just hold back.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

My first 2

Wordle 492 2/6

🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

^ That's pretty good!
Mine, not so much.

Wordle 492 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟨⬜🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Given my typical 1st and 2nd words, a 3 was as good as I should expect

Wordle 492 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Can I just skip today?

Wordle 493 X/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, I was beginning to wonder...

Wordle 493 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dark_Lightning said:


> Yeah, I was beginning to wonder...
> 
> Wordle 493 5/6
> 
> ...


You got the 3 missing letters pretty fast!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

sras said:


> You got the 3 missing letters pretty fast!


I'll just say dumb luck.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Tweaked my starting word which gave me the 2nd yellow square.

Beyond that I'll say I picked up a case of dumb luck

Wordle 494 2/6

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Better dumb luck than mine!  That 3rd guess was a complete wag, in my case.

Wordle 494 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Got a 2 yesterday and a 4 today


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

A WAG got me this. I expected at least a 5.

Wordle 495 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Dark_Lightning said:


> A WAG got me this. I expected at least a 5.
> 
> Wordle 495 3/6
> 
> ...


I made my own WAG:
Wordle 495 3/6*

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Three for me. It was the only word I could think of given what I learned in guess #2

Wordle 495 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

sras said:


> Three for me. It was the only word I could think of given what I learned in guess #2
> 
> Wordle 495 3/6
> 
> ...


If I stare at the letters still available, I can pretty well eliminate a lot of words. Second letter is an "a"? Extremely unlikely that the first letter is a "q", for example. I play a lot of SCRABBLE, so that helps.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Wordle 496 2/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Bummer, I was hoping for a *3* to catch up to my *fourbies*,*







*


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Wordle 496 2/6
> 
> 🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
> 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
> ...


If it's any consolation, I got the same.
Wordle 496 2/6*

🟩🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm unworthy. 

Wordle 496 3/6

🟩⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟩🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Dark_Lightning said:


> I'm unworthy.
> 
> Wordle 496 3/6
> 
> ...


It'll be OK.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

If a 3 is unworthy I'm not sure what a 4 is - but that's what I got
Wordle 496 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
🟨🟩🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

First 3 letters were too common, so had to burn a guess to eliminate some letters.

Wordle 496 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Fee Fie Fo'

Wordle 497 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

A five is better than a fail...
Wordle 497 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Four, again.

Wordle 498 4/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Took me *158* attempts.... But I beat that bloody average of 4....,


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Another 4 for me

Wordle 498 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I could have done a better job on guess #2 - not sure it would have changed the result.

My average is 3.84 (not counting the one failure)


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

My average number is 4.17, which includes the 4 I didn't guess.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

sras said:


>


The literal *"average"* is for the mathematicians... I'm a visualist, and that *threebies* line casting a big shadow over the *fourbies*, is quite impressive.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Not casting a shadow, but catching up...

Wordle 499 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Dark_Lightning said:


> Not casting a shadow, but catching up...
> 
> Wordle 499 3/6
> 
> ...


That looks a lot like mine today.
Wordle 499 3/6*

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
🟨🟨⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

A 3 here as well

Wordle 499 3/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> The literal *"average"* is for the mathematicians... I'm a visualist, and that *threebies* line casting a big shadow over the *fourbies*, is quite impressive.


The difference would be almost gone if I hadn't cleared out my cookies and caused a reset on the stats. I still think it will be a matter of time until they even out - either that or I am getting better at this.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

sras said:


> The difference would be almost gone if I hadn't cleared out my cookies and caused a reset on the stats. I still think it will be a matter of time until they even out - either that or I am getting better at this.


I've found the only way to get better is to think longer... However, I quickly discovered the word is replaced in 24 hours... that only allows 6 hours per word... the first two seed only take a few seconds.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I didn't even know that was a word! Happy with a four

Wordle 500 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I worked on that a long time, striving for a 3. Had to settle. 
Wordle 500 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah, not convinced it's a word either

Wordle 500 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

The word had its heyday from about 1720 - 1790:


----------



## alone3333 (2 mo ago)

omg this game i so challenging,fun and interesting
i`m literally obsessed, even though i do a little bit of cheating sometimes
(when i need some help i usually use word finder) but in this game even if you want to cheat somehow, you have to be profi ahahha, cause not everyone understands how to do it


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

alone3333 said:


> omg this game i so challenging,fun and interesting
> i`m literally obsessed, even though i do a little bit of cheating sometimes


How?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Another 4 today - I screwed up my 2nd guess. I didn't move a yellow letter to a new position. Cost me a chance at a 3.

Wordle 501 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, another dagbone 4 here.

Wordle 501 4/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

nyt.com/wordle‌


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I had some luck on the second guess:
Wordle 501 3/6*

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

My first two seeds gave me 4 letters straight up... with those 4 even my SWMBO could have gotten it in 3...
Wordle 502 3/6

🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

and after that comment I'm looking forward to my unsurprising *moon-slap*!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

In my defense, I was about 3 hours short of sleep. Old man gets up at 1 AM to visit the latrine, and then tosses and turns for hours.  LBD, do you enjoy those moon-slaps?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dark_Lightning said:


> In my defense, I was about 3 hours short of sleep. Old man gets up at 1 AM to visit the latrine, and then tosses and turns for hours.  LBD, do you enjoy those moon-slaps?


I would if the bruises went quickly... If I was 60 years younger, SWMBO would be arrested for child abuse.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

The 4's are catching up...

Wordle 502 4/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Rats, I had hopes. Spent a lot of time thinking.

Wordle 502 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

nyt.com/wordle‌


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

And then a lucky guess.

Wordle 503 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

nyt.com/wordle‌


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Lucky today

Wordle 503 3/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

It's a day for threes!

Wordle 503 3/6*

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

ChuckV said:


> It's a day for threes!
> 
> Wordle 503 3/6*
> 
> ...


Nothing to brag about... some of us smart arses got a *fourbie*,


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll join the 3 team today

Wordle 503 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Three for me...

Wordle 504 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

nyt.com/wordle‌


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Me too:

Wordle 504 3/6*

🟩🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

And another 3 here as well

Wordle 504 3/6

⬜🟩🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Landed my nemesis of a *fourbie*,









However, made up for it with today's...
Wordle 505 2/6

🟨⬜🟨🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Consider myself lucky as I could easily picture a *6* or a *crap out *from the many choices I could select from.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> Landed my nemesis of a *fourbie*,
> View attachment 3859463
> 
> 
> ...


The real nemesis is the dreaded 0/6, in my book. Words with a lot of possibilities do pose a threat. I've crapped out before guessing those, a couple of times.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Started off well - went downhill quickly
Wordle 505 5/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I couldn't do better than LBD - but I did tie him!

Wordle 505 2/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

My regular starter word has been coming up short all week so decided to switch it up today and got a 4. If I would of used my regular word I would of had 4 out of 5 letters from the start.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wohoo! Maybe I'll win Powerball. Do you have to buy a ticket or something for that?

Wordle 506 2/6*

🟨⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I was happy with my 3...

Wordle 506 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

nyt.com/wordle‌


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

It could have been worse

Wordle 506 5/6

🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

But it could have been better


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

More four-

Wordle 507 4/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Good guessing gives a 3

Wordle 507 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ouch!

Wordle 508 5/6*

⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
⬛🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Lucky ducky guess!

Wordle 508 2/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dark_Lightning said:


> Lucky ducky guess!
> 
> Wordle 508 2/6
> 
> ...


Nice!!

I'll be happy with my 3

Wordle 508 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dark_Lightning said:


> *Lucky ducky* guess!
> 
> Wordle 508 2/6
> 
> ...


*Ducky lucky* on *507,*








but not so much on* 508,







*


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck said:


> *Ducky lucky* on *507,*
> View attachment 3860012
> 
> but not so much on* 508,
> ...


 We switched!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

3 here this morning

Wordle 509 3/6

🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟨🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Likewise:
Wordle 509 3/6*

🟨🟨⬛⬛🟨
🟨⬛🟩🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Me 3

Wordle 509 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Just missed a 3

Wordle 510 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This looks eerily similar to Steve's.

Wordle 510 4/6*

🟨⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Went poorly
Wordle 510 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I ought to get an award for this.

Wordle 510 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

nyt.com/wordle‌


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

OK, I'll give it back.

Wordle 511 5/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟨🟩🟨🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah - I'm not as good as I thought...

Wordle 511 5/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

It could have been worse:
Wordle 511 4/6*

🟨⬛⬛⬛🟨
🟨🟩⬛🟩⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

My post above will probably be my last on LJ. Well, except for this one!

I think it is appropriate that I end on this thread. The new forum might not be very good for discussing woodworking, but it excels for discussing Wordle.

This is a fun thread - carry on the fine tradition and may the onesies be with you.

- ChuckV


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

ChuckV said:


> My post above will probably be my last on LJ. Well, except for this one!
> 
> I think it is appropriate that I end on this thread. The new forum might not be very good for discussing woodworking, but it excels for discussing Wordle.
> 
> ...


Liked except for the leaving part, but I get it. Safe travels, and the light will always be on for you.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Woo-hoo!

Wordle 512 2/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

This was not going well - until luck showed up

Wordle 512 4/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

We must have a similar starter word 
Wordle 512 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜🟩
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Inching up the 3 line-

Wordle 513 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

For some reason a 3 is much more satisfying than a 4

Wordle 513 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Hate gardening almost as much as sideways pictures... Came back from a bout of silent grass cutting being inspired with my green thumb, decided to climb out on a limb and deviated from my normal seed.. nearly aced it,

Wordle 514 2/6

🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

This isn't helping with throwing a shadow on the 4 line with the 3 line. 

Wordle 514 2/6

🟩⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dark_Lightning said:


> This isn't helping with throwing a shadow on the 4 line with the 3 line.
> 
> Wordle 514 2/6
> 
> ...


I found your 3

Wordle 514 3/6

⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Better luck next time!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, at least I didn't extend the "4" line. 

Wordle 515 5/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Bonk!

Wordle 515 X/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟨🟨🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

sras said:


> Bonk!
> 
> Wordle 515 X/6
> 
> ...


So many words could fill that out.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

ChuckV said:


> My post above will probably be my last on LJ. Well, except for this one!
> 
> I think it is appropriate that I end on this thread. The new forum might not be very good for discussing woodworking, but it excels for discussing Wordle.
> 
> ...


Don't know how I missed this Chucky, best of luck in your ventures... at least WORDLE didn't change when NY Times bought it out and you can always play it no matter what site you support.


sras said:


> Bonk!
> 
> Wordle 515 X/6
> 
> ...


You only *bonked* me by 1,


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I missed three again. I accept luck.

Wordle 516 2/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow - quite the guess

I found your 3 - again

Wordle 516 3/6

⬜🟨⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟨🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I had 2 choices for my second guess - picked the wrong one


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Indeed! Did not expect that. I busted up laughing with incredulity.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Now, this I believe. But why?

Wordle 517 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Felt like I earned this one

Wordle 517 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Another three.
Wordle 518 3/6

⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

This should have gone better

Wordle 518 5/6

⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
⬜🟨🟩🟨🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought I was going to land a 2...

Wordle 519 4/6

⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Took a lot of guts to make the last guess. Too many words to choose from.

Wordle 519 6/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟩🟨⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Wordle 520 4/6

🟩🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
I used a dodgy *"holding letter"* for my 4th guess, just to see what fit and what I got was voila (no, that's not the word)


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Must be some sort of logic involved.

Wordle 520 4/6

⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like its a day for 4's

Wordle 520 4/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

So close. The last should have been guess three, given letter frequency. But I was going for the prize.

Wordle 521 4/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

There's no way this is anything other than luck - but I'll take credit!

Wordle 521 2/6

⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Extending the tree line...

Wordle 522 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Yesterday's 2 and today's 5 average to a 3.5

Wordle 522 5/6

🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Same thing here Steve got a 2 yesterday and a 5 today. We gonna take this show on the road and put this place in the dust? DL I see you’re there already


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm starting to feel the pressure that LBD is exerting, getting some shade on the 4 line.
But my hit parade isn't all that great...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Don't *drink* and *WORDLE*... Just realised my streak was broken a few days ago (weekend and cantankerous visitors)... not through a *X/6*, but bloody well forgot to logon.










At least my *ace* sticks out like the gonads on a *south view* of a *north bound* canine.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Given the date, my 4th guess should have been my 3rd. Oh, well.

Wordle 523 4/6

🟨🟨🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

So close to a 2 dammit.
Wordle 523 3/6

⬜⬜🟩🟩🟨
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

My head was not in the game this morning - really dumb guesses for #2 &3

Wordle 523 4/6

⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

The 4's are gaining

View attachment 3861416


corelz - I'm up for taking this to the next level


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

By the time I got the 3rd letter, it could only be one word (that I could think of).

Wordle 524 3/6

⬜🟩⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Didn't go well
Wordle 524 5/6

🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Got lucky!

Wordle 525 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜🟩
🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Welcome on board *michakamp*... unfortunately most of the participants that fed this thread in the past have moved on elsewhere due to unacceptable circumstances.

Nevertheless please feel free to keep the thread going and maybe recruit some of the newest member recently joining LJ.


----------

